# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Ψυχαναγκασμοί - Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική Διαταραχή >  Μοιάζει σαν έκανα κάτι που δεν έπρεπε!

## Katacunia

Xθες, κυρίως λόγω ocd πέταξα ένα μικρό χνούδι από τα ρούχα σε έναν υπόνομο. Αμέσως, μου ήρθε ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα. Το αιτιολόγησα, ότι πιθανώς, να προήλθε επειδή είχα έναν ψυχαναγκασμό να μην πετάω σκουπίδια στο δρόμο. Δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος. Στο υποσυνείδητο μου είχα εικόνες υπονόμου. Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω για ποιόν λόγο τις είχα αλλά ήταν αυτός ο λόγος για τον οποίον αγχώθηκα όταν πέταξα το χνούδι. Μέτα από σκέψη, σαν να άρχισα να θυμάμαι κάτι. Άρχισα να θυμάμαι ότι μια φορά κοίταγα έναν υπόνομο ο οποίος μέσα είχε κάτι σαν φύλλα δεντρου ή φυτών. Προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ/καταλάβω γιατί τον κοίταγα. Άρχισα να κατασκευάζω διάφορα υποθετικά σενάρια στο μυαλό μου για να δω ποιό ταιριάζει, μπας και θυμηθώ.



Πριν 2 χρόνια, είχα ψυχαναγκασμούς να καθαρίζω έναν δρόμο από κάτι πέτρες/σπασμένα πλακάκια που υπήρχαν επειδή ανησυχούσα ψυχαναγκαστικά ότι κάποιος μπορεί να πέσει. Αισθανόμουν ένοχος αν τα αγνοούσα, οπότε έκανα αυτήν την ψυχαναγκαστική τελετουργία. Νομίζω, συνήθως, απλά μετακινούσα τις πέτρες/σπασμένα πλακάκια, σε σημείο που να φαίνονται. Ίσως μια φόρα, για ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους να αισθάνθηκα ότι δεν ήταν αρκετό αυτό, με αποτέλεσμα να πετάξω την πέτρα/πλακάκι σε έναν υπόνομο. Πιθανότατα, να ακούστηκε ένας θόρυβος μόλις το πέταξα στον υπόνομο και να μου δημιούργησε ενοχές. Μπορεί να άρχισα να κάνω υποθετικά σενάρια (αν και ήδη αυτό που γράφω μπορεί να είναι υποθετικό σενάριο), ότι ίσως, στον υπόνομο να υπήρχε κάποια γάτα και εγώ να την σκότωσα κατα λάθος, επειδή πέταξα την πέτρα/πλακάκι. Για αυτό, θα έβαλα φακό στο κινητό και θα άρχισα να κοιτάω. Λογικά, θα είδα την πέτρα/πλακάκι που έριξα, κάτι που ήταν σαν φύλλα δέντρου και ευτυχώς, κανένα ίχνος γάτας.



Λογικό το άγχος με την γάτα συν τον ψυχαναγκασμό που είχα να μην πετάω πράματα στον δρόμο ήταν αρκέτα για να με αγχώσουν χθες και να κατασκευάσουν ένα σενάριο ότι μπορεί να έκανα υπόσχεση να μην πετάω πράματα στους υπονόμους. Αλλά και αν δεν ήταν αυτό το περιστατικό με την γάτα που με αγχώνει και ήταν κάτι άλλο που είχε να κάνει με κάποια υπόσχεση στον Θεό; Λογικά, θα το θυμόμουν. Όταν σκέφτομαι το σενάριο με την γάτα, είναι σαν όντως αυτό να έγινε. Αν όμως, μαζί με την γάτα έγινε και κάποια υπόσχεση; Aν αισθάνθηκα ενοχές που πέταξα κάτι που θα μπορούσε να σκοτώσει μια γάτα και έκανα μια βιαστική υπόσχεση στον Θεό σχετικά με το να μην πετάω πράματα στους υπονόμους και την ξέχασα; Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση αλλά ξέρω ότι όταν υπάρχει ψυχαναγκασμός, πολλές φορές υπάρχει και περιστατικό με υπόσχεση.



Ανησυχώ οτι μπορεί να έσπασα μια υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση, μόνο και μόνο επειδή κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν, είχα ένα περιστατικό με έναν υπόνομο. Με αφορμή κάτι που δεν θυμάμαι, ο ψυχαναγκασμός κάνει τρομακτικες υποθέσεις.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Πήγαινε σε ειδικό.....είναι πολύ μπερδεμένες οι σκέψεις σου

----------


## Katacunia

Ανησυχώ, για ΥΠΟΘΕΤΙΚΗ υπόσχεση. Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανα υπόσχεση, αλλά ίσως, ήταν σε περίοδο κοντά στην υπόσχεση με της χαρτοπετσέτες. Τόσο καιρό, ανησυχούσα για τις χαρτοπετσέτες, μήπως, αν έσπασε η υπόσχεση. Αμά έτυχε να γίνει κάποια υπόσχεση, σαν με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, με τους υπονόμους που δεν θυμάμαι, τότε γιατι να μην στεναχωρηθώ/αγχωθώ για αυτό; Δεν θυμάμαι καμια υπόσχεση μόνο λίγο κάτι εικονες με έναν υπόνομο. Αν έκανα υπόσχεση και την ξέχασα επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι ποτέ με υπονόμους;

Το θέμα είναι γιατί υπάρχει αυτό το αρνητικό συναίσθημα.

Μπορεί να είχα πετάξει πετρα και να νόμισα ότι σκότωσα κάποια γάτα που ηταν στον υπόνομο. Μπορεί να είχα αδειάσει ένα πεταμένο μπουκάλι νερό, που βρήα στο δρόμο, γιατι μπορει να νόμισα ότι περείχε δηλητήριο και εφόσον, δεν μπορούσα με τίποτα να το πετάξω στα σκουπίδια, γιατί ισως τρώνε φτωχοί κλπ, τότε να σκέφτηκα να αδειάσω το περιεχόμενο του μπουκαλιού σε έναν υπόνομο. Δεν ξέρω.

Ότι και να ήτανμ ήταν ψυχαναγκαστικες τελετουργίες. Το θέμα είναι, αν ένιωσα ενοχές και έκανα υπόσχεση να μην πετάω τίποτα στους υπονόμους? και αν ζήτησα καποια τιμωρία? και αν το ξεχασα?

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί δεν ζητάς βοηθεια από κάποιον ειδικό..

----------


## Katacunia

ΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ Ο ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ? ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΘΗΚΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙ? ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Katacunia

Xθες, κυρίως λόγω ocd πέταξα ένα μικρό χνούδι από τα ρούχα σε έναν υπόνομο. Αμέσως, μου ήρθε ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα. Το αιτιολόγησα, ότι πιθανώς, να προήλθε επειδή είχα έναν ψυχαναγκασμό να μην πετάω σκουπίδια στο δρόμο. Δεν ήταν αυτός ο λόγος. Στο υποσυνείδητο μου είχα εικόνες υπονόμου. Δεν μπορούσα να καταλάβω για ποιόν λόγο τις είχα αλλά ήταν αυτός ο λόγος για τον οποίον αγχώθηκα όταν πέταξα το χνούδι. Μέτα από σκέψη, σαν να άρχισα να θυμάμαι κάτι. Άρχισα να θυμάμαι ότι μια φορά κοίταγα έναν υπόνομο ο οποίος μέσα είχε κάτι σαν φύλλα δεντρου ή φυτών. Προσπαθούσα να θυμηθώ/καταλάβω γιατί τον κοίταγα. Άρχισα να κατασκευάζω διάφορα υποθετικά σενάρια στο μυαλό μου για να δω ποιό ταιριάζει, μπας και θυμηθώ.



Πριν 2 χρόνια, είχα ψυχαναγκασμούς να καθαρίζω έναν δρόμο από κάτι πέτρες/σπασμένα πλακάκια που υπήρχαν επειδή ανησυχούσα ψυχαναγκαστικά ότι κάποιος μπορεί να πέσει. Αισθανόμουν ένοχος αν τα αγνοούσα, οπότε έκανα αυτήν την ψυχαναγκαστική τελετουργία. Νομίζω, συνήθως, απλά μετακινούσα τις πέτρες/σπασμένα πλακάκια, σε σημείο που να φαίνονται. Ίσως μια φόρα, για ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους να αισθάνθηκα ότι δεν ήταν αρκετό αυτό, με αποτέλεσμα να πετάξω την πέτρα/πλακάκι σε έναν υπόνομο. Πιθανότατα, να ακούστηκε ένας θόρυβος μόλις το πέταξα στον υπόνομο και να μου δημιούργησε ενοχές. Μπορεί να άρχισα να κάνω υποθετικά σενάρια (αν και ήδη αυτό που γράφω μπορεί να είναι υποθετικό σενάριο), ότι ίσως, στον υπόνομο να υπήρχε κάποια γάτα και εγώ να την σκότωσα κατα λάθος, επειδή πέταξα την πέτρα/πλακάκι. Για αυτό, θα έβαλα φακό στο κινητό και θα άρχισα να κοιτάω. Λογικά, θα είδα την πέτρα/πλακάκι που έριξα, κάτι που ήταν σαν φύλλα δέντρου και ευτυχώς, κανένα ίχνος γάτας.



Λογικό το άγχος με την γάτα συν τον ψυχαναγκασμό που είχα να μην πετάω πράματα στον δρόμο ήταν αρκέτα για να με αγχώσουν χθες και να κατασκευάσουν ένα σενάριο ότι μπορεί να έκανα υπόσχεση να μην πετάω πράματα στους υπονόμους. Αλλά και αν δεν ήταν αυτό το περιστατικό με την γάτα που με αγχώνει και ήταν κάτι άλλο που είχε να κάνει με κάποια υπόσχεση στον Θεό; Λογικά, θα το θυμόμουν. Όταν σκέφτομαι το σενάριο με την γάτα, είναι σαν όντως αυτό να έγινε. Αν όμως, μαζί με την γάτα έγινε και κάποια υπόσχεση; Aν αισθάνθηκα ενοχές που πέταξα κάτι που θα μπορούσε να σκοτώσει μια γάτα και έκανα μια βιαστική υπόσχεση στον Θεό σχετικά με το να μην πετάω πράματα στους υπονόμους και την ξέχασα; Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση αλλά ξέρω ότι όταν υπάρχει ψυχαναγκασμός, πολλές φορές υπάρχει και περιστατικό με υπόσχεση.



Ανησυχώ οτι μπορεί να έσπασα μια υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση, μόνο και μόνο επειδή κάποια στιγμή στο παρελθόν, είχα ένα περιστατικό με έναν υπόνομο. Με αφορμή κάτι που δεν θυμάμαι, ο ψυχαναγκασμός κάνει τρομακτικες υποθέσεις.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Σε ψυχολόγο έχεις πάει ποτέ άλλη φορά στο παρελθόν;;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Χρειάζεσαι ψυχική βοήθεια...δεν μπορείς να το αφήνεις άλλο ολο αυτό...πήγαινε μια φορά σε ψυχολόγο και αν δεις ότι δεν μπορεί να κάνει κάτι στο θέμα σου μην ξαναπάς...πήγαινε και πες του όλα αυτά μια μια φορά!!!

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Εκτός αν θες να είσαι σε αυτή τη κατάσταση.και αν σου αρέσει έτσι όπως είσαι τότε αλλάζει το θέμα

----------


## Katacunia

πως μπορει να βοηθησει όμως? εσυ πχ, τι πρόβλημα είχες και πως σε βοηθησε?

----------


## Hope for better days

Και να έγινε κάτι τέτοιο, και τέτοια υπόσχεση στο παρελθόν να εγινε, εσύ ΔΕΝ την έσπασες επίτηδες, την είχες ξεχάσει και είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό και ανθρώπινο, οποταν ήταν εν άγνοια σου.

Τωρα αυτό που πρέπει και μπορείς να κάνεις για να μην φοβάσαι κάθε βήμα, πράξη που κάνεις στην ζωή σου πλέον είναι να πεις στον Θεό να κάνεις μια καινούργια συμφωνία. 

"Θεέ μου δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω αυτές τις υποσχέσεις για όλη την ζωή, ακυρώνω όλες μα όλες τις υποσχέσεις που έχω κάνει σε εσένα και πλέον θα ζω ελεύθερα να μην φοβάμαι να κάνω κάποιες αθώες ανθρώπινες συνήθειες στην καθημερινότητα μου. Δεν κραταω πλέον καμία υπόσχεση, αλλά επίσης δεν θα ξανακάνω ποτέ μου καμιά υπόσχεση. Δεν θα φοβάμαι πλέον, θα ζω χωρίς να σκέφτομαι υποσχέσεις, και πλέον θα μπορώ να τις σπάσω γιατί είναι απλά καθημερινες ανθρώπινες συνήθειες. Επίσης δεν θα ξανακάνω καμία υπόσχεση. "

Κάνε μια τέτοια συμφωνία με τον Θεό.

----------


## Hope for better days

> πως μπορει να βοηθησει όμως? εσυ πχ, τι πρόβλημα είχες και πως σε βοηθησε?


Ο κάθε άνθρωπος όταν ζει κάποιο πρόβλημα, ή άποψη μου είναι πως θεωρεί το δικό του πρόβλημα δεν έχει λύση. 
Γιατί ο ίδιος το βιώνει και μερικές φορές μεγαλώνουμε ένα μικρό πρόβλημα στο μυαλό μας. 
Οι συνεδρίες με κάποιον ψυχολόγο θα σε βοηθήσουν, αλλά εξαρτάται και από τον ψυχολόγο που θα βρεις και από εσένα. 

Αν κάνεις μια καινούργια συμφωνία (ας το πούμε υπόσχεση) με τον Θεό, θα λυθεί το πρόβλημα σου.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Εγώ αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα με κρίσεις πανικού ιδεοληψίες καποιες φορές και αγοραφοβία...για εμένα ο καλύτερος ψυχολόγος είναι ο Θεός...στην δική μου περίπτωση για την δική μου ψυχή...από εκεί και πέρα εσύ κρίνεις τι μπορεί να βοηθήσει καλύτερα στην δική σου ψυχή...το θέμα είναι ότι κάτι πρέπει να αλλάξεις κάτι πρέπει να γίνει...αυτές οι υποσχέσεις είναι ένα κούφιο πράγμα που δεν έχουν καμία υπόσταση...όμως λόγω της ασθενείας σου τις δίνεις τεράστια σημασια

----------


## Katacunia

το πρόβλημα είναι οτι φοβάμαι 

1) Αν εκανα υποσχεση

2) Αν ζητησα καποια τιμωρια

3) Αν ο Θεός, που μπορεί να μην είναι ο Χριστιανικός Θεός, την δέχτηκε την συμφωνία.

Οπότε δεν μπορω να έχω αυτες τις ιδεες οτι υπαρχει περιπτωση να έκανα κάποια υπόσχεση. Πως θα μπορουσε ο ψυχιατρος να βοηθησει?

----------


## nikos2

θεματοθετη κριμα που δεν πας σε εναν γιατρο.
με μια προχειρη αναζητηση ειδα οτι το προβλημα σου με την συγχρονη ιατρικη αντιμετωπιζεται παρα πολυ καλα

----------


## Katacunia

πως γινετια?

----------


## Hope for better days

Λοιπόν η τελευταία υπόσχεση που θα κάνεις θα αναιρεί ΟΛΕΣ τις προηγούμενες και δεν ξανακάνεις ποτέ σου υπόσχεση.
Ευλογημενε Του Θεού, αν ο Θεός θα σε τιμωρουσε για κάτι τέτοιο θα το έκανε από την πρώτη κιόλας στιγμή. 
Δεν θα σου πω σε ποιον Θεό θα πιστέψεις. Αλλά ο Θεός ένας είναι για όλο τον κόσμο. 
Δεν έκανες κανένα έγκλημα άνθρωπε μου, ο Θεός γνωρίζει ότι βασανίζεσαι, αυτό που θα ήθελε ο Θεός είναι την μετάνοια σου για σοβαρά θέματα, όχι για τέτοιου είδους υποσχέσεις. 
Αυτό που σου είπα πριν είναι η λύση, μια τελευταία υπόσχεση πως δεν θα κρατήσεις καμία υπόσχεση που έκανες, ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΙΣ ΣΠΑΣΕΙΣ ΣΑΝ ΦΥΣΙΟΛΟΓΙΚΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΑΠΛΑ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΑΘΩΕΣ ΣΥΝΗΘΕΙΕΣ.. θα ζεις πλέον χωρίς να σκέφτεσαι αν έσπασες καμία υπόσχεση και πως δεν θα ξανακάνεις ποτέ σου καμία υπόσχεση. Αυτό είναι. Κάνε μια τέτοια προσευχή στον Θεό, κάθε μέρα για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. Και πλέον μην ξανασκεφτεις υποσχέσεις ποτέ ξανά στην ζωή σου!

----------


## Hope for better days

Εδώ κανουν τόσα ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΑ και ΔΕΝ μετανοουν για να δεχθούν τη συγχώρεση και εσύ σκέφτεσαι αν έριξες πέτρα στον υπόνομο, και αν έκανες υπόσχεση να μην ρίξεις τίποτα στον υπόνομο και την ξέχασες βασανίζεσαι.
Τα δύο άκρα είναι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Συμφωνώ απόλυτα με την Hope!!

----------


## Hope for better days

Πες μου σε παρακαλώ συμφωνείς; θα το κάνεις αυτό για να λυτρωθεις άνθρωπε μου;;;
Μίλησε μου σε παρακαλώ, θέλω να ξέρω αν θα κάνεις αυτό;

----------


## Hope for better days

Συμφωνεί και απόλυτα και η Χριστίνα, τι άλλο θες να κάνουμε Οικουμενική Σύνοδο !?

----------


## Hope for better days

Άδικα των αδίκων.. Άδικα άδικα άδικα βασανίζεσαι!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nikos2

> πως γινετια?


με συνδιασμο φαρμακευτικης και ψυχολογικης υποστηριξης

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Οι γονείς σου μιας και είπες ότι μένεις μαζί τους ξέρουν σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεσαι; πες μας..

----------


## Katacunia

Έχω ζητήσει προστασία απο τους Θεούς που σημαίνει ότι οι υπόσχεσεις και οι κακες σκέψεις δεν μετρανε. οσο εντονα και αν ειπωθουν κλπ. Απλά, αγχώνομαι για περιστατικά πριν ζητήσω προστασία. αν και είχα πει και παλιότερα στον Θεό νομίζω ότι δεν τα εννοω τις υποσχέσεις και οτι θα της εννοησω μονο αν κανω τον σταυρο 3 φορες. Και αν εκανα τον σταυρό 3 φορές τότε με τον υπόνομο;

Ο λόγος που υπάρχουν και αλλες αμαρτίες αλλά εγω ανησυχω για τις υποσχέσεις, επειδή μπλέκω τους Θεούς. Για κάποιο λόγο, φοβάμαι οτι μπορει να θεωρείται κάτι πολυ χειρότερο η σπασμένη υπόσχεση στους Θεούς και όχι η κλεψια πχ.

----------


## Hope for better days

Όχι άνθρωπε μου δεν είναι έτσι, αλήθεια!!
Απλά ξέχασε τις μια για πάντα και ζήσε πλέον χώρις να σκέφτεσαι αν έσπασες κάποια υπόσχεση και μην ξανακάνεις ποτέ σου κάποια.
Αυτή τη φοβία που έχεις τώρα εσύ άνετα θα μπορούσε να την έχει ένα παιδάκι 5 χρόνων.. Σκέψου πόσο αθώο είναι όλο αυτό που μας περιγράφεις.

----------


## Hope for better days

Σε καταλαβαίνω όμως γιατί και εγώ έχω ιδεοληψιες .. και προσπαθώ να σκέφτομαι πιο λογικά .. Αλλά σου λέω αλήθεια!
Αυτό μπορείς να το ξεπεράσεις.. Απλά ίσως θα έπρεπε να ζητήσεις και κάποια βοήθεια.. Και εγώ ζήτησα ενώ πίστευα πως δεν θα λυθεί με κανένα τρόπο το πρόβλημα μου..

----------


## Hope for better days

Υπόσχεσεις έκανα και εγώ στον Θεό κάποιες φορές στην ζωή μου και δεν τις τηρησα, τις έσπασα, αλλά δεν στεναχωρεθηκα.. Όπως και πολλοί άλλοι άνθρωποι έκαναν και τις έσπασαν. 
Αλλά γνωρίζουμε ότι είμαστε αδύναμοι και πέφτουμε σε κάποια λάθη.. Τα δικά σου δεν είναι καν λάθη, είναι ανθρώπινες αθώες συνήθειες όπου εκεί και αν δεν μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να τις τηρήσει! Δηλαδή πιο εύκολο είναι να σπάσεις τις υποσχέσεις που έκανες. Οπόταν δεν υπάρχει κανένας λόγος να ανησυχείς, ζήσε ήρεμα και εναρετα τη ζωή σου, προσπάθησε να μάθεις και για Τον Κύριο.. Και θα δεις πως θα γιατρευτεις σιγά σιγά και με κάποια βοήθεια επαγγελματική..

----------


## Hope for better days

> Έχω ζητήσει προστασία απο τους Θεούς που σημαίνει ότι οι υπόσχεσεις και οι κακες σκέψεις δεν μετρανε. οσο εντονα και αν ειπωθουν κλπ. Απλά, αγχώνομαι για περιστατικά πριν ζητήσω προστασία. αν και είχα πει και παλιότερα στον Θεό νομίζω ότι δεν τα εννοω τις υποσχέσεις και οτι θα της εννοησω μονο αν κανω τον σταυρο 3 φορες. Και αν εκανα τον σταυρό 3 φορές τότε με τον υπόνομο;
> 
> Ο λόγος που υπάρχουν και αλλες αμαρτίες αλλά εγω ανησυχω για τις υποσχέσεις, επειδή μπλέκω τους Θεούς. Για κάποιο λόγο, φοβάμαι οτι μπορει να θεωρείται κάτι πολυ χειρότερο η σπασμένη υπόσχεση στους Θεούς και όχι η κλεψια πχ.


Άρα δεν μετράνε καν!!!

----------


## Katacunia

και αν έκανα σταυρό?

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν έκανες!! Ζήτησες προστασία ακόμη και αν έκανες και σταυρό!!

----------


## Hope for better days

Η προστασία σημαίνει προστασία!

----------


## Hope for better days

Κάνε μια βόλτα χαλαρή και ξέχασε όλες τις υποσχέσεις κάνε αυτό που είπα πριν.

"Μια τελευταία υπόσχεση θα κάνω Θεέ μου, δεν μπορώ να κρατήσω άλλο αυτές τις υποσχέσεις και τις σπάω πλέον δεν θα ξανασκεφτώ ούτε θα ξανά ασχοληθώ με το αν έσπασα κάποια υπόσχεση. Επίσης δεν θα ξανά κάνω ποτέ μου κάποια υπόσχεση και θα τις ξεχάσω μια για πάντα. Αυτό υπόσχομαι Θεέ μου. Σε παρακαλώ προστάτεψε με "

Να λες αυτό στον Θεό με τα δικά σου λόγια και τελείωσε!

----------


## Katacunia

Συγνωμη που ξαναγράφω απλα είχα πει νομίζω οτι μια υπόσχεση θα μετράει μονο αν κάνω το σταυρό και ανησυχω μήπως έκανα τον σταυρό και το εννόησα.

----------


## Hope for better days

> Συγνωμη που ξαναγράφω απλα είχα πει νομίζω οτι μια υπόσχεση θα μετράει μονο αν κάνω το σταυρό και ανησυχω μήπως έκανα τον σταυρό και το εννόησα.


Δεν πειράζει δεν υπαρχει κάποια διάφορα. 
Ακόμη και να έκανες τον σταυρό σου. 
Κάνε αυτή την τελευταία υπόσχεση που σου έχω πει με φυσικά δικά σου λόγια στον Θεό. Ότι ακυρώνονται για όλη σου την ζωή όλες οι υποσχέσεις που έκανες, να το κάνεις καθημερινά προσευχή για κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα. 
Ο Θεός θέλει να σε δει χαρούμενο και απαλλαγμένο από τέτοιες σκέψεις.

https://youtu.be/zaIsVnmwdqg

----------


## Hope for better days

Δεν χρειάζεται να ζητάς συγνώμη και δεν έκανες κάτι λάθος!
Χαίρομαι που συνομιλεις..

----------


## Hope for better days

Άνθρωπε μου πιστεύω πως εισαι μια όμορφη ψυχή με αρκετή ευαισθησία.
Θέλω να σου πω πως ο Θεός σε αγαπά. 

Κάνε αυτή την τελευταία υπόσχεση για να λυτρωθεις μέσα σου, να απαλλαχτεις από όλες τις υποσχέσεις και να μην φοβάσαι αν έσπασες κάποια αθώα μικρούλα και ασήμαντη υπόσχεση.

----------


## mindcrime

> ΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ Ο ΕΙΔΙΚΟΣ? ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ ΥΠΟΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΕΚΑΝΕΣ. ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΘΗΚΕΣ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΙΜΩΡΗΘΗΚΕΣ. ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙ? ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙ?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Θα σου δώσει αγωγή να ξεκολλήσει ο εγκέφαλος

----------


## Katacunia

δεν χρειαζεται να κανω καμια υπόσχεση. εγω ζητησει προστασια απλα αγχωνομαι για παλια πραματα ΠΡΙΝ της προστασιας.


Εκείνη την περίοδο ειχα διαφορους ψυχαναγκασμούς. Η αποκορυφωση ηταν αυτο με τις χαρτοπετσέτες. Κατάφερα να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι απο τις χαρτοπετσετες και μετα ολα ειναι υποθεσεις και ψυχαναγκασμοι.

Πριν τις χαρτοπετστες ειχα καποιους ψυχαναγκασμούς αλλα οχι που να με τρόμαζαν τόσο. Οπότε κάπως ετσι είμαι ησυχος και για το πριν και για το μετα. Θα μου πειτε γιατι αγχώνομαι?

Γιατι κάνω υπόθεση ότι ΙΣΩΣ, μερικές μερες ΠΡΙΝ απο το περιστατικό με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, ίσως, έκανα μια παρόμοια υπόσχεση με τον υπόνομο και επειδη ο υπονομος ειναι κατι που δεν ασχολουμαι, μήπως την ξέχασα ευκολα. Βέβαια εκεινη την περίοδο θυμόμουν διάφορα περιστατικά και άκυρες σκέψεις. Αν ο υπονομος ηταν κατι τοσο τρομακτικο, δεν θα το θυμόμουν? εδω θυμάμαι, οτι μια φορα πηγα στο μαρκετ και μια ηλικιωμένη με ακουμπησε και νόμιζα ότι μου έκανεε voodoo. και θυμάμαι διάφορα ψυχαναγκαστικα περιστατικα σχετικα με αυτό. με αυτη τη λογική, δεν θα θυμόμουν και κατι με υπόνομο? δεν θυμαμαι καμια υπόσχεση με υπόνομο.

Το μονο που θυμάμαι ειναι εικονές σχετικα με μια τελετουργια σχετικα με τον υπονομο, που ουτε καν την τελετουργια δεν θυμαμαι. Απλα, οπως ειπα, οταν υπάρχει τελετουργία, σχεδον παντα, υπάρχει και μια υπόσχεση. απλα ανησυχω σε περιπτωση που έγινε τέτοιο σκηνικό, μήπως την εννόησα. 

πχ, μπορεί να είχα ριξει στον υπόνομο το περιεχόμενο ενος μπουκαλιου που βρηκα στο δρομο επειδή φοβόμουν οτι αν το πετάγα στα σκουπιδια, μπορει να ηταν επικινδυνο υγρό (υποθεση) και καποιος φτωχος ή γατα που θα τρωγε απο τα σκουπιδια να πάθαινε κατι. Οπότε μπορει να αδειασα το περιοχομενο που πιθανοτατα ηταν απλα νερο, σε εναν υπόνομο. Μπορει μετα να αγχώθηκα για το υγρό που είχε ακουμπησει στα σίδερα του υπονομου και να φοβόμουν οτι κάποια γάτα μπορει να το φάει και αν είναι, επικινδυνο υγρό, να πάθει κάτι. Μπορεί να πεταχτηκα στο περιπτερο και να αγόρασα νερό για να ξεπλύνω τα σίδερα. Μπορεί ο ψυχαναγκασμός μου να μου ελεγε να το ξανακάνω και κάπως να μου ξέφυγε η υπόσχεση να μην πετάω πράματα στον υπόνομο.

Αν εξαιρέσουμε το τελευταιο με την υπόσχεση, ολο το υπόλοιπο σαν να μου θυμιζει κατι. Και αν έγινε και κάποια υπόσχεση? υποσχέση να μην ριξω νερο στο νσυγκεκριμενο υπονομο? αν εγινε υποσχεση γενικα να μην πεταω πραματα στον υπονομο? αν ζητησα κάποια τιμωρία? αμα το περιστατικό αυτό έγινε λίγες μέρες πριν τις χαρτοπετσέτες, φοβάμαι μήπως μιλάμε για κατι πολυ τρομακτικο το οποιο μπορει να έασπασα.

Εδώ τοσες φορες φρικαρα με τις χαρτοπετσετές και μπορουσα να βρω τροπο να πεισω τον εαυτό μου οτι δεν την έσπασα. Αν, τωρα, εσπασα μια υπόσχεση παρομοια με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, σχετικα με τον υπονομο, δηλαδη, και την ξέχασα την υπόσχεση επειδη δεν ασχολουμαι στη ζωη μου με υπονομούς? απο την αλλη σκέφτομαι, ότι σε περίπτωση που υπήρχε τοσο τρομακτικη υπόσχεση, οπως με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, θα το θυμόμουν. Εδω θυμάμαι λιγοτερο σημαντικα περιστατικά. Αλλα αν για τον Χ,Ψ λογο το ξέχασα εύκολα, κυρίως επειδη δεν ασχολούμαι με υπονόμους?

αν ο λογος χθες που ενιωσα ετσι, ήταν επειδη το υποσυνειδητο μου, θυμαται μια υπόσχεση που εγώ την ξέχασα? 

απο ολα αυτα θυμάμαι μονο εικονες από έναν υπόνομο. κατι λογικα πέταξα σε εναν υπονομο. Τωρα ήταν αυτό πετρα? νερο που νομισα οτι ειναι επικινδυνο? θυμαμαι οτι κατι κοιταγα, νομιζω με το φακο του κινητου για να εξακριβωσω κατι.

οτι και να ηταν πιθανότατα να ηταν μια καθημερινη τελετουργια σαν αλλες τελετουργιες που είχα εκεινη την περίοδο. 

Ελα που όμως, στο μυαλο μου εχει καρφθωει μια τρομακτική υπόθεση. Αν εκανα υποσχεση για τον υπονομο, παρομοια με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, και την ξεχασα ευκολα?

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Ωραία και πες ότι έκανες υπόσχεση και την έσπασες τι έγινε; ο Θεός κοιτάει μέσα την καρδιά σου αν εισαι καλός άνθρωπος και αν θες να γίνεις ακόμη καλυτερος... Δεν τον μοιάζουν οι χαρτοπετσέτες ουτε οι υπόνόμοι...πηγαινε σε έναν ψυχολόγο... Και πηγαινε και να εξομολογηθείς... Θα ξαλαφρωσεις

----------


## Katacunia

Αν ο Χριστιανικός Θεός, δεν είναι αληθινός και υπάρχει κάποιος άλλοε Θεός που δεν τον νοιάζει το ocd?

----------


## giorgos panou

Ποσο πολυ αφηνεις τον εαυτο ου να πικρενετε και να αγχονετε με τετοια θεματα! Πρωτα απο ολα ,οτι εγινε εγινε καιδεν αλλαζει!! ποιος ο λογος λοιπον να κρατας στην μνιμη σου τοσα περιτα πραγματα! ποσο αδικο για εσενα να εχεις τοσες λεπτομερεις αναμνισεις! Μην αφηνεις τον εαυτο σου να περναει τετοια προβληματα!
Καταλαβαινω οτι δεν ειναι ευκολο να αλλαξεις , το ξερω πολυ καλα, βλεπεις ο εγκεφαλος μας πολυ δυσκολα μπορει να μαθει μια νεα συνηθεια ,μια νεα πρακτικη μας.Ταυτοχρονα το ιδιο δυσκολα την σταματαει η την αλλαζει με καποια αλλη.Βλεπεις το ανθρωπινο μυαλο εχχει φτιαχτει ετσι ωστε να ειναι πολυ τεμπελικο!

----------


## keep_walking

Αυτο που κανεις αυτη τι στιγμη στο φορουμ ειναι διαλογος με αλλα ανθρωπινα πλασματα και ειναι ανακουφιστικο να εχεις απαντησεις και αποψεις. Φαντασου ποσο πιο ανακουφιστικο θα ηταν να εχεις διαλογο και ανταλλαγη αποψεων με εναν ειδικο απο κοντα. Περα απο το τι ειναι η δουλεια τους και αυτοι ανθρωποι ειναι που τους αρεσει να βοηθανε τον συνανθρωπο και σχεδον σιγουρα για αυτο επελεξαν αυτη τη σταδιοδρομια περα απο το βιοποριστικο. Κανεις ενα μικρο βημα πας μεχρι την πορτα του ειδικου, εχεις μια μικρουλα συζητηση με οτι σε απασχολει και οτι σκεφτεσαι εκεινη τι στιγμη και εαν δεις οτι δεν σου αρεσει φευγεις. Ισως πας και σε αλλον γιατι δεν ταιριαξε η μαγια με τον συγκεκριμενο και εμεις θα ειμαστε παντα εδω.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

> Αν ο Χριστιανικός Θεός, δεν είναι αληθινός και υπάρχει κάποιος άλλοε Θεός που δεν τον νοιάζει το ocd?


Τον νοιάζει το ocd... Ο Θεός λυπάται που περνας αυτό που περνας... Θέλει να σε βοηθήσει... Μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει.. Αρκεί να θες και εσυ να τον εμπιστευτείς... Ότι δεν πρόκειται να σου κανει κακό ποτέ

----------


## Antonis8

Δεν είναι θεολογική ανησυχία,είναι ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα.

Να σου απαντήσω εγώ πώς θα σε βοηθήσει ο ψυχίατρος θεματοθετη,θα σου δώσει φάρμακα που χρειάζεσαι και όταν καθαρίσει λίγο το μυαλό σου θα ανταποκριθεις και στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Τελείωσε το επιτέλους όλο αυτό, δεν σε οδηγεί πουθενά.

----------


## Sonia

> *Δεν είναι θεολογική ανησυχία,είναι ψυχιατρικό πρόβλημα.*
> 
> Να σου απαντήσω εγώ πώς θα σε βοηθήσει ο ψυχίατρος θεματοθετη,θα σου δώσει φάρμακα που χρειάζεσαι και όταν καθαρίσει λίγο το μυαλό σου θα ανταποκριθεις και στην ψυχοθεραπεία. Τελείωσε το επιτέλους όλο αυτό, δεν σε οδηγεί πουθενά.


Δεν πα να τα λες Αντώνη, δεν το καταλαβαίνει και δεν το καταλαβαίνουν κι οι περισσότεροι εδώ μέσα. Το θέμα είναι ότι σε λίγο θα βασανίζεται αν έδωσε υποσχέσεις και για τον αέρα που αναπνέει. Μακάρι να βγω ψεύτρα, αλλά αν δεν το πάρει απόφαση να ζητήσει βοήθεια θα έχει πολύ άσχημες εξελίξεις στο μέλλον...Απορώ, οι δικοί του άνθρωποι δεν καταλαβαίνουν ότι κάτι τρέχει;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Κατανοούμε νομίζω ολοι οτι δεν είναι θεολογική ανησυχία...εχουμε πει στο παιδι να παει παααρα πολλες φορες στον ψυχολόγο... Και δεν θέλει να παει... Κάπως λοιπόν έστω εξηγώντας του ότι κ Θεός δεν είναι τιμωρός προσπαθουμε να του αλλάξουμε την διαστρέβλωμενη αυτή σκέψη που έχει περι υποσχέσεων που τον ταλαιπωρεί.

----------


## Katacunia

Υποθεση: Εκανα μια ψυχαναγκαστικη τελετουργια σε εναν υπονομο. Μπορεί μετά από αυτό να ακολούθησε κάποια υπόσχεση. Μπορεί να ήταν ενοχλητικλες σκέψεις ή μπορεί να τις εννόησα για κάποια δευτερόλεπτα. Μπορεί αυτό να έγινε σε περίοδο, λίγες μέρες ΠΡΙΝ τις χαρτοπετσέτες, που σημαίνει ότι αυτές οι σκέψεις μπορεί να ήταν πολύ τρομακτικές. Αν οι σκέψεις αυτές έγιναν, πολλές μέρες πριν το περιστατικό με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, δεν θα ανησυχούσα τόσο. Έφοσον θυμάμαι άλλες λεπτομέρειες από εκείνη την περίοδο με τις χαρτοπετσέτες, θα θυμόμουν έστω και λίγο κάποιες λέξεις υπόσχεσης σχετικά με τον υπόνομο. Δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα. Ούτε καν την ψυχαναγκαστική τελετουργία με τον υπόνομο δεν θυμάμαι, που σημαίνει ότι θα ήταν κάτι πολλές μέρες πριν τις χαρτοπετσέτες, που σημαίνει ότι ΑΝ σχηματίστηκαν κάποιες σκέψεις υπόσχεσεις θα τις θυμόμουν. Ακόμη και λίγοτερο τρομακτικές να ήταν, ακόμη και να σχηματίστηκαν πολλές μέρες πριν τις χαρτοπετσέτες, πάλι θα θυμόμουν κάτι. Όσες φορές πριν 2 χρόνια ανέλυα το πρόβλημα μου, ποτέ δεν θυμήθηκα κάτι για υπόνομο, άρα πιθανότατα ο υπόνομος ήταν μια απλή τελετουργία χωρίς να έχει κάποια υπόσχεση. Αν όμως, είμαι λάθος σε όλα αυτά και νοήθηκε κάποια υπόσχεση, σε περίοδο λίγο πριν τις χαρτοπετσέτες και ήταν εξίσου τρομακτική αλλά την ξέχασα επειδή πότε δεν ασχολούμαι με υπονόμους; Απλά, προχθες όταν πέταξα το χνούδι στον υπόνομο, ένιωσα πολύ χάλια. Ίσως ήμουν επηρεασμένος και από έναν άλλον ψυχαναγκασμό, σχετικά με το να μην πετάω σκουπίδια στο δρόμο. Μπορεί να το συνέδεσα κάπως έτσι, γιατί ο υπόνομος πάνω στο δρόμο είναι. Λίγο και εκείνη η ψυχαναγκαστική τελετουργία πριν 2 χρόνια, μου δημιούργησε το αρνητικό συναίσθημα. Απλά, ήταν πολύ έντονο και προσπαθώ να καταλάβω γιατί. Και άλλες φορές έσπαγα παλιούς ψυχαναγκασμούς αλλά δεν ανησύχησα τόσο. Και νευριάζω με τον εαυτό μου γιατί πέταξα το χνούδι στον υπόνομο, όχι επειδή το ήθελα, απλά λόγω ενός άκυρου ψυχαναγκασμού που δεν χρειαζόταν να κάνω την τελετουργία του. Αν δηλαδή, συγκρατούσα τον εαυτό μου και έλεγα οτι το χνούδι ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΧΑΡΤΟΠΕΤΣΈΤΑ, δεν θα το πέταγα στον υπόνομο. Απλά, αγχώθηκα λίγο και το πέταξα.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Καλε μου άνθρωπε καλημέρα... Οι γονείς σου ξέρουν τι περνας; πως γεμίζεις την μέρα σου;

----------


## Katacunia

περιμενοντας να ερθειι η 18 Σεπτεμβρη για να παω Αθηνα

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Ωραία... Εκεί νιώθεις καλυτερα στην Αθήνα;

----------


## Katacunia

Ναί, καλύτερα είμαι εκει. Απλά, σκέφτομαι ότι όλη αυτή η ανησυχία προκύπτει επειδή ένιωσα ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα όταν πέταξα το χνούδι στον υπόνομο και μου ήρθαν κάπποιες εικόνες με τον υπονόμο. Σκέφτομαι, ότι αν υπήρχε κάποια υπόσχεση δεν θα το θυμόμουν? εδώ θυμάμαι την εικόνα του υπονόμου δεν θα θυμόμουν μια υπόσχεση? Ουτε καν την τελετουργία δεν θυμάμαι. Αυτο σημαίνει οτι ήταν μια απλή τελετουργία χωρίς υπόσχεση. Αλλά γιατι μου ήρθε αυτο το αρνητικό συναίσθημα? ΑΑΑΑΑ δεν ξερω!

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Η Ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή χαρακτηρίζεται και από αρνητικά λανθασμένα συναισθήματα... Το μυαλό σου σου παιζει παιχνιδια και δεν μπορείς να το αντιληφθείς... Καλο ειναι απλα έστω μια φορά να πας σε έναν γιατρό να του μιλήσεις για αυτά που νιώθεις... Σίγουρα θα σε βοηθήσει...εστω λίγες συμβουλές για το πως να το διαχειρίζεσαι να σου δώσει κάτι είναι και αυτό...

----------


## Katacunia

εχω παει 3 φορες νομίζω.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δεν βοηθήθηκες καθόλου από τον ψυχολόγο; να εξομοληθεις έχεις παει ποτέ; βοηθάει και αυτό πολυ... Από προσωπικη εμπειρία στο λεω

----------


## Katacunia

εξομολογηθηκα μια φορα και ενιωσα καλυτερα. και με τον ψυχολογο ενιωσα καλυτερα αλλα νομιζω, ενιωσα σαν να τα λεω στο φορουμ παλι. ίσως λίγο καλυτερα λογω placebo effect

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Χαίρομαι που πήγες και στον γιατρό και εξομολογήθηκες... Και χαίρομαι πολυ που μιλάς τώρα... Νιώθω ότι είσαι κάπως πιο ανοιχτός και προσχαρος

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Καλο ειναι να πυστεψεις σε ένα Θεό.. Και να έχεις μια πιστη..

----------


## Katacunia

εξομολογηθηκα τελη του 2018

ψυχιατρο ειχα παει νομίζω, τον φλεβαρη του 2020. Αλλά δεν ξέρω. αισθάνομαι οτι απο την χαρτοπετσέτα και μέτα, και οτι νεα προβληματα προκυπτουν, δεν μετράνε γιατι κάνει μπαμ οτι ειναι ανεξέλεγκτα, συν το οτι ζητησα να μη μετρανε. Απλά, τώρα θυμάμαια περιστατικά πριν την χαροπετσέτα, τότε που ίσως, οι σκεψεις να ηταν πιο ελεγχόμενες για αυτο ανησυχώ.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Από το 2018 μεσολαβουν 2 χρόνια... Αν θες μπορείς να πας και τώρα μια ακόμη φορά γιατί όπως βλέπεις έχεις πολυ έντονες αμφιβολίες περι του Θεού... Καταλαβαίνω ότι ανησυχεις.. Και εγώ έχω πολλες ανυσηχιες... Και όταν έχω έξαρση ιδεοληψιων είναι αβασταχτες.. Όμως εγώ βγαίνω από αυτή την κατάσταση πιο γρήγορα κάθε φορά με την βοήθεια και την πιστη μου στον Θεό... Το εννοώ αυτό που σου λέω δεν είναι Κουφια λόγια... Αλήθεια ευχομαι να γίνεις καλα

----------


## Katacunia

πως να γυρίσω στον Χρίστο όταν το μυαλό μου ειναι γεμάτο αμφιβολίες? ακομη και καποιος που δεν εχει ocd έχει αμφιβολιες. πχ Αγνωστικιστές κλπ

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Ναι καταλαβαίνω αυτό που λες... Αλλά προυποθεση για να πυστεψεις είναι να σου βγαινει απο μεσα απο την καρδιά σου... Και ας έχεις που και που αμφιβολίες..Για αρχή Να προσευχεσαι στον Χριστό και μόνο σε εκείνον... Και άσε όλα τα αλλά να έρθουν από μόνα τους... Εδώ ο Θεός συγχωρεί βαριές αμαρτίες και λαθη.. Δεν θα συγχωρεί εσένα που δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι ουτε με τις χαρτοπετσέτες ουτε με τα υπόλοιπα... Δεν σε τιμώρησε ουτε θα το κάνει... Μόνος σου βασανιζεσαι χωρίς λόγο

----------


## Katacunia

το ocd μου λεει για έναν Θεό ή Θεούς που δεν είναι ο Χριστός και που μπορεί να μην τους νοιάζει το ocd.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Σου λέει ψέματα... Το ocd πάντα λέει ψεματα..

----------


## Katacunia

και οταν αισθανομαι καλα και μου ρχονται ξαφνικά, κατι σκέψεις τύπου

" τι ωραια περναμε ε? ξεχνας οτι μπορει να εσπασες μια υπόσχεση στον Θεό. ξερω, το έχεις αναλυσει το θεμα και καταληξες οτι κατα πασα πιθανοτητα δεν εκανες υποσχεση αλλά αν δεν ισχυει και κανεις λαθος;"

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Είναι παρόμοιο με αυτό που θα σου πω.. Όταν έχω πχ αυτην την ιδεοληψία τον φόβο μην τρελαθω... Εκεί που μπορεί να κάθομαι χαλαρά μπορεί να μου έρθει μια άκυρη χωρίς νόημα σκέψη στο μυαλό και να πω από μέσα μου ωχχχ παει τρελάθηκα.. Να τρελάθηκα αφου μου ήρθε αυτή η σκέψη.. Αλλιώς γιατί να μου έρθει αμα δεν είμαι τρελή.... Και μετά έχεις έντονη πεποιηθηση ότι τρελενεσαι.. Μέχρι να περασει αυτή η ιδεοληψία και να έρθει η επομενη... Έτσι είναι οι ιδεοληψίες... Παίζουν πολυ άσχημο παιχνιδι και λένε όλο ψέματα... Είναι σκέψεις διαστρεβλωμενες χωρίς λογική... Ότι βλέπεις ότι μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει να βγεις από αυτή την κατάσταση κάντο..

----------


## Katacunia

με βοηθαει να τα γράφω και να τα συζηταω. με βοηθαει πχ να λεω

Γιατί αγχώνομαι; Επειδή ένιωσα ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα όταν πέταξα το χνούδι σε έναν υπόνομο

Γιατί αυτό το συναίσημα? Επειδή όταν κάνω κάτι ασυνήθιστο, το ocd δημιουργει υποθέσεις και σκεψεις. Επίσης, ο ψυχαναγκασμός να μην πεταω σκουπιδια στο δρομο ( ο υπονομος ειναι στο δρομο) και μια αναμνηση που εχω με υπονομο (πιθανοτατα λογω τελετουργιας) είναι πολυ λογικο να μου έρθει αυτο το συναίσθημα


Υπάρχει περίπτωση να έκανα υπόσχεση: Όχι γιατι εκείνη την περίοδο, ήμουν πολυ ανήσυχος με αυτό το θέμα, οπότε αποκλείεται να έκανα υπόσχεση. Επισης, αν γινοταν μια υπόσχεση θα το θυμόμουν.

Με την χαρτοπετσέτα όμως πηγα να κανω, γιατι? Την χαρτοπετσέτα την έχω σαν εξαίρεση που λόγω ΜΕΓΑΛΗΣ ΠΙΕΣΗΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΧΟΥΣ, πηγα στα ψεύτικα να κάνω μια υπόσχεση για να με αφησει ησυχο το ocd αλλα την ακυρωσα πριν κανω τον σταυρό 3 φορες.


Πως ξέρω οτι κάτι δεν έγινε παρόμοιο σκηνικο με τον υπόνομο; Aν υπήρχε μεγαλη πίεση και άγχος τοσο πολυ που να με οδηγησουν σε σημειο να σκεφτώ για υπόσχεση, θα θυμόμουν και την τελετουργια (εφοσον μου προκαλεσε τοσο πολυ αγχος) και την υπόσχεση.


Αν τα ξέχασα όλα επειδή δεν ασχολούμαι με υπονόμους? Λίγο δύσκολο γιατί θυμάμαι πως ηταν ο υπόνομος μέσα. Θυμάμαι και σε ποιο σημείο ήταν, περίπου. Για να θυμάμαι αυτές τις λεπτομέρειες σίγουρα θα θυμόμουν και μια υπόσχεση.


Γιατί αγχώνομαι για μια συγκεκριμένη περίοδο? Γιατί τότε, άρχισα να έχω πιο τρομακτικές σκέψεις. Κάτι που σημαίνει ότι δεν θα τολμούσα να σκεφτώ για υπόσχεση. Επίσης, μπορει να σημαίνει οτι το περιστατικό/τελετουργία με τον υπόνομο έγινε σε μια περίοδο που δεν είχα τοσο τρομακτικές σκέψεις, (αλλιως θα το θυμομουν πιο εντονα) άρα, δεν πρέπει να αγχώνομαι τόσο.

Και αν κάνω, λάθος και τελικά, έκανα υπόσχεση? Δεν θα μετρούσε γιατί νομίζω, είχα πει στον Θεό ότι δεν τις εννοώ. Επίσης, είμαι άρρωστος. Μπορεί κάποιες φορές να μην το θεώρω ή να μην μου μοιάζει με αρρώστεια αλλά ειναι αρρώστεια. Δεν έκανα κάτι κακό.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Έτσι να σκέφτεσαι ότι όλο αυτό προκαλειται απο την αρρώστεια.... Από την διαταραχή των ιδεοληψιων.. Δεν έκανες κάτι κακό για το οποίο θα έπρεπε να φοβάσαι τον Θεό... Στο λέω εγώ και στο λενε και άλλα παιδια εδω από το φόρουμ ότι δεν έχεις κάνει κάτι κακό :) είδες πουθενα σε κάποιο ιερό βιβλίο πχ στην Αγία γραφή να λέει ότι θα υπάρξει τιμωρία αν πεταξεις χαρτοπετσέτες ή κάτι για υπόνομο ή για τσίχλες; οχι δεν λέει πουθενα κάτι τέτοιο... Άρα είσαι ένας φυσιολογικός ανθρώπος σαν όλους μας με τα ελατωματα μας αλλά χωρίς να πρεπει να ανησυχεις μήπως ο Θεός σε τιμωρήσει.. Δυστηχως δίνοντας σημασία στις σκέψεις που σου φέρνει το ocd μόνος σου τιμωρεις την ψυχουλα σου

----------


## Katacunia

ναι αλλα η ιδέα μιας υπόσχεσης με τρομάζει. επίσης, υπάρχει και η ιστορία του πατέρα με τον όρκο που έκανε στον Θεό.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δηλαδή τι όρκο και τι συνέβει έπειτα από τον όρκο;

----------


## Katacunia

https://www.bible.com/el/bible/173/JDG.11.TGV

11:28

----------


## pjler

> https://www.bible.com/el/bible/173/JDG.11.TGV
> 
> 11:28


Έλα ρε, καθεσαι και σκας για μια ιστορία; Γιατί κολλάς;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

> https://www.bible.com/el/bible/173/JDG.11.TGV
> 
> 11:28


Αν θες να εχεις πιστη στον Θεό και να έχεις στήριγμα διάβασε την Καινή διαθήκη τα ευαγγέλια.. Θα δεις ότι ο Θεός ήρθε στη γη για να σωθουμε εμείς.. Και ότι δεν είναι Θεός τιμωρός αλλά Θεός αγάπης που κάνει τα παντα για το πλάσμα, άσχετα που οι άνθρωποι δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε αυτό και που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί γίνονται κάποια πραγματα μερικές φορές

----------


## pjler

> Αν θες να εχεις πιστη στον Θεό και να έχεις στήριγμα διάβασε την Καινή διαθήκη τα ευαγγέλια.. Θα δεις ότι ο Θεός ήρθε στη γη για να σωθουμε εμείς.. Και ότι δεν είναι Θεός τιμωρός αλλά Θεός αγάπης που κάνει τα παντα για το πλάσμα, άσχετα που οι άνθρωποι δεν το καταλαβαίνουμε αυτό και που δεν καταλαβαίνουμε γιατί γίνονται κάποια πραγματα μερικές φορές


Ναι όμως ο θεός ήταν ο λόγος που ξεκίνησε το προβλημά του. Αρα το να διαβαζει ευαγγελια πώς θα τον βοηθησει;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Φοβάται τον Θεό σε ακραίο σημείο... Και του λέω πως αν θέλει να γνωρίσει τον Θεό να διαβάσει την Καινή διαθήκη τους λόγους του Θεου

----------


## Katacunia

Tώρα, ανησυχώ για κάτι άλλο. Είχα κάποτε την κακιά συνήθεια να κολλάω τσίχλα κάτω απο το γραφείο. Φοβάμαι μήπως, έκανα κάποια υπόσχεση να μην κολλάω τσίχλα. Πριν λίγο, επειδή οταν ειμαι στο γραφειο λειτουργω λιγο ψυχαναγκαστικά ωστε να μην λερωθει το γραφειο, καπως. Θα πω παράδειγμα και οχι αυτο που εγινε. Επειδή ήθελα να φταρνιστώ, ανησυχούσα μήπως φύγει σάλιο προς το γραφείο. Αλλά επειδή δεν ήθελα να λειτουργησω ψυχαναγκαστικα (ειχα κουραστει) για ενα κλασμα δευτερολέπτου, προσπαθησα καπως, ίσως, επιτηδες να φταρνιστω εκει που ημουν σαν νορμαλ ανθρωπος! Νομίζω μια πολυ μικρη σταγονα έφυγε προς το γραφείο.

Ανησυχώ μήπως, με αφορμη την τσιχλα, μηπως έκανα κάποια υπόσχεση πριν 3 χρόνια, σχετικα με το να μην λερωνω το γραφείο. Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση. ουτε ψυχαναγκασμους με το γραφείο. Απλα πριν χρονια είχα κακια συνηθεια να κολλαω τσίχλα. Για καποιο λογο φοβαμαι μηπως έκανα καποια υποσχεση για να κοψω καποια την κακια συνηθεια, και μπορει απλα, να αναφερθηκα γενικα, σε οτιδηποτε λερωνει το γραφειο και οχι μονο στην τσιχλα. γιατι ετσι. Ανησυχω, επειδη αν έκανα υπόσχεση. μπορει να έγινε 1 χρονο πριν την χαρτοπετσέτα. που σημαίνει ότι τότε, δεν ειχα ψυχαναγκασμούς με υποσχέσεις. Φοβάμαι μηπως, ήταν μια αληθινη υπόσχεση. Αλλα δεν έφτυσα το γραφειο. Απλά, ηθελα να είμαι νορμαλ ανθρωπος. Και αφήσα το φταρνισμα να φυγει χωρις άγχος. Έτυχε μια σταγονα να παει προς την μερια του γραφειου. δεν το εκανα επιτηδες. Aλλά ενω ειχα την ευκαιρια να μην φταρνιστω εκει που ημουν, εγω απλα, νευριασα και ειπα κατι περιπου σαν "οχι θα ειμαι νορμαλ ανθρωπος" με αποτελεσμα να φταρνιστω επιτηδες εκει που ημουν, χωρις να ξερω οτι η σταγονα θα φτασει εκει. Απλά δεν ξερώ, ίσως εμοιαζε σαν να το εκανα επίτηδες? εγω απλα ηθελα να φταρνιστω χωρις να εχω τον φοβο μην παει η σταγονα στο γραφειο. και ετσ, επιτηδες φταρνιστηκα εκει που ημουν, και επειδη καπως εκανα μια αποτομη κινηση, εφυγε μια σταγονα προς το γραφειο. φοβαμαι μηπως εσπασα την υποσχεση.

----------


## Katacunia

Πριν χρόνια είχα μια κακια συνήθεια να κολλάω τσιχλες κάτω από το γραφείο. Ανησυχω ΜΗΠΩΣ εκανα κάποια υπόσχεση να μην κολλάω τσίχλες κατω απο το γραφειο, προκειμένου να κοψω την κακια συνηθεια. Ανησυχω μηπως ξεχασα την υπόσχεση. Ανησυχω μήπως, μέτρησε επειδή ήταν 1 χρόνος πριν το περιστατικό με τις χαροτπετσέτες και επειδή τότε δεν είχα ψυχαναγκαστικο θέμα με υπόσχεσεις (αν και ψυχαναγκατικό φόβο για τον Θεό είχα) ανησυχω μήπως, μέτρησε σαν αληθινή υπόσχεση.

Θα σας πω ενα, ίσως, παρόμοιο παράδειγμα, με αυτο που έγινε σημερα και όχι το αληθινο περιστατικο που έγινε σήμερα (ΔΕΝ ήταν κατι σεξουαλικο παντως). Ήθελα να φταρνιστώ και αρκετές φορές λειτουργω καπως ψυχαναγκαστικα με αυτό το θέμα, δηλαδη μπορει να απομακρυνομαι κάπως απο το γραφειο κλπ. Σήμερα, πήγα να φταρνιστώ και για αυτο το λόγο σκέφτηκα να απομακρυνθω απο το γραφείο αλλα νευρίασα τόσο με τον ψυχαναγκασμό, που, επιτηδες, δεν μετακινήθηκα και ίσως, ενστικτωδως, έκανα μια απότομη κινηση (απο τα νευρα μου και την προσπαθεια να λειτουργησω σαν νορμαλ ανθρωπος) με αποτέλεσμα μια μικρη σταγόνα σάλιου να πετύχει το γραφείο. Φρίκαρα για 2 λόγους.

Πρώτον επειδη η σταγονα ακουμπησε το γράφειο, μαλλον.

Δευτερόν επειδή, ίσως, δεν φαινοταν 100% τυχαίο, επειδή λόγω νεύρων έκανα μια απότομη κίνηση γιατι δεν ήθελα να απομακρυνθω απο το γραφείο. ίσως, εξαιτίας αυτης της αποτομης κινησης στην προσπάθεια να λειτουργησω σαν νορμαλ άνθρωπος, η σταγόνα σάλιου να έφυγε προς το γραφείο. Μπορεί να έμοιαζε σαν να το έκανα επίτηδες. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει. σίγουρα, δεν το εκανα επίτηδες αλλα απο την άλλη, η νευρικη κίνηση μπορει να έμοιαζε σαν να το έκανα επίτηδες. δηλαδη, ειχα την ευκαιρία να μην φταρνιστώ εκει που ήμουν και εγω φταρνίστηκα αλλα δνε ειχα σκοπο να φταρνιστω πάνω στο γραφείο. Επίσης, σκέφτηκα ότι είχα απλα θέμα με την τσίχλα. Σκέφτηκα γιατι να λειτουργησω ψυχαναγκαστικα και με το φταρνισμα?

Αφου φταρνίστηκα, άρχισα να κάνω υποθέσεις. Μήπως, δεν έκανα υπόσχεση για την τσίχλα και με αφορμή την τσίχλα, έκανα υπόσχεση να μην λερώνω το γραφείο γενικά και αόριστα? Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση απλά, μου ρθε ένα αρνητικο συναίσθημα με το γραφείο. Ανησυχώ πάλι! ΠΑΛΙ! και ανησυχω, επειδη τότε δεν είχα ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα με υπόσχεσεις. Και αν την εννόησα την υπόσχεση? Επίσης είχα κάνει υποσχέσεις για να κόψω το κάπνισμα. Αν ήταν και το θέμα με το γραφείο μια ίδια υπόσχεση?

Ανησυχώ κυρίως, επειδή ενω είχα την ευκαιρία να φταρνιστω αλλού, εγω απλά, νευρικως και ενστικτωδως, πίεσα τον εαυτό μου να μην μετακινηθεί γιατι σκέφτηκα οτι το σάλιο μου. δεν είναι τσιχλα για να ανησυχήσω. Μετά, άρχισα να κάνω υποθέσεις μήπως έκανα υπόσχεση για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να λερώσει το γραφείο, και επειδή, επίτηδες δεν μετακίνησα τον εαυτό μου, αν ήταν σαν λέρωσα το γραφείο επίτηδες?


Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση. Απλά, παλιότερα είχα κατι αναμνήσεις με μένα να κολλάω τσίχλα κατω απο το γραφείο. Μονο αυτο. Ανησυχω μηπως έκανα υπόσχεση γενικα και αόριστα για το γραφείο, επειδη ήθελα να κοψω την κακια συνήθεια.

----------


## Remedy

γιατι αλλαξες ψευδωνυμο εσυ;
οτι και καλα, δεν θα καταλαβουμε ποιος εισαι;

----------


## Katacunia

γιατι με εκαναν ban για κάποιο διαστημα. για αυτο!

----------


## Katacunia

Πριν χρόνια είχα μια κακια συνήθεια να κολλάω τσιχλες κάτω από το γραφείο. Ανησυχω ΜΗΠΩΣ εκανα κάποια υπόσχεση να μην κολλάω τσίχλες κατω απο το γραφειο, προκειμένου να κοψω την κακια συνηθεια. Ανησυχω μηπως ξεχασα την υπόσχεση. Ανησυχω μήπως, μέτρησε επειδή ήταν 1 χρόνος πριν το περιστατικό με τις χαροτπετσέτες και επειδή τότε δεν είχα ψυχαναγκαστικο θέμα με υπόσχεσεις (αν και ψυχαναγκατικό φόβο για τον Θεό είχα) ανησυχω μήπως, μέτρησε σαν αληθινή υπόσχεση.

Θα σας πω ενα, ίσως, παρόμοιο παράδειγμα, με αυτο που έγινε σημερα και όχι το αληθινο περιστατικο που έγινε σήμερα (ΔΕΝ ήταν κατι σεξουαλικο παντως). Ήθελα να φταρνιστώ και αρκετές φορές λειτουργω καπως ψυχαναγκαστικα με αυτό το θέμα, δηλαδη μπορει να απομακρυνομαι κάπως απο το γραφειο κλπ. Σήμερα, πήγα να φταρνιστώ και για αυτο το λόγο σκέφτηκα να απομακρυνθω απο το γραφείο αλλα νευρίασα τόσο με τον ψυχαναγκασμό, που, επιτηδες, δεν μετακινήθηκα και ίσως, ενστικτωδως, έκανα μια απότομη κινηση (απο τα νευρα μου και την προσπαθεια να λειτουργησω σαν νορμαλ ανθρωπος) με αποτέλεσμα μια μικρη σταγόνα σάλιου να πετύχει το γραφείο. Φρίκαρα για 2 λόγους.

Πρώτον επειδη η σταγονα ακουμπησε το γράφειο, μαλλον.

Δευτερόν επειδή, ίσως, δεν φαινοταν 100% τυχαίο, επειδή λόγω νεύρων έκανα μια απότομη κίνηση γιατι δεν ήθελα να απομακρυνθω απο το γραφείο. ίσως, εξαιτίας αυτης της αποτομης κινησης στην προσπάθεια να λειτουργησω σαν νορμαλ άνθρωπος, η σταγόνα σάλιου να έφυγε προς το γραφείο. Μπορεί να έμοιαζε σαν να το έκανα επίτηδες. Δεν ξέρω τι ισχύει. σίγουρα, δεν το εκανα επίτηδες αλλα απο την άλλη, η νευρικη κίνηση μπορει να έμοιαζε σαν να το έκανα επίτηδες. δηλαδη, ειχα την ευκαιρία να μην φταρνιστώ εκει που ήμουν και εγω φταρνίστηκα αλλα δνε ειχα σκοπο να φταρνιστω πάνω στο γραφείο. Επίσης, σκέφτηκα ότι είχα απλα θέμα με την τσίχλα. Σκέφτηκα γιατι να λειτουργησω ψυχαναγκαστικα και με το φταρνισμα?

Αφου φταρνίστηκα, άρχισα να κάνω υποθέσεις. Μήπως, δεν έκανα υπόσχεση για την τσίχλα και με αφορμή την τσίχλα, έκανα υπόσχεση να μην λερώνω το γραφείο γενικά και αόριστα? Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση απλά, μου ρθε ένα αρνητικο συναίσθημα με το γραφείο. Ανησυχώ πάλι! ΠΑΛΙ! και ανησυχω, επειδη τότε δεν είχα ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα με υπόσχεσεις. Και αν την εννόησα την υπόσχεση? Επίσης είχα κάνει υποσχέσεις για να κόψω το κάπνισμα. Αν ήταν και το θέμα με το γραφείο μια ίδια υπόσχεση?

Ανησυχώ κυρίως, επειδή ενω είχα την ευκαιρία να φταρνιστω αλλού, εγω απλά, νευρικως και ενστικτωδως, πίεσα τον εαυτό μου να μην μετακινηθεί γιατι σκέφτηκα οτι το σάλιο μου. δεν είναι τσιχλα για να ανησυχήσω. Μετά, άρχισα να κάνω υποθέσεις μήπως έκανα υπόσχεση για οτιδήποτε μπορεί να λερώσει το γραφείο, και επειδή, επίτηδες δεν μετακίνησα τον εαυτό μου, αν ήταν σαν λέρωσα το γραφείο επίτηδες?


Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση. Απλά, παλιότερα είχα κατι αναμνήσεις με μένα να κολλάω τσίχλα κατω απο το γραφείο. Μονο αυτο. Ανησυχω μηπως έκανα υπόσχεση γενικα και αόριστα για το γραφείο, επειδη ήθελα να κοψω την κακια συνήθεια.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Γιατι ο Θεός να σε τιμωρήσει για μια υπόσχεση για χαρτοπετσέτες και τσίχλα;; γιατί το πυστευεις αυτό;;

----------


## Katacunia

δεν ξερω. Απλά είναι με ανησυχούν οι πιθανότητες. Αλλα δεν μπορω συνεχεια να αγχώνομαι για κάθε τι. μια με τον υπονομο, τωρα έχω ανησυχια μονο και μονο επειδη ΑΝΤΙ να λειτουργησω ψυχαναγκαστικά, απλά, φταρνίστηκα εκει που ήμουν σαν κανονικός άνθρωπος. Δεν το έκανα επίτηδες. Δηλαδη, δεν στόχευα στο γραφείο. Απλά, μου ξέφυγε μια σταγονα σάλιου ΠΡΟΣ το γραφείο(παραδειγμα λεω σχετικα με το τι συμβαινει και οχι ακριβως αυτο που εγινε). Μπορει να το ακούμπησε μπορει και όχι. 

Με αφορμή το παλιό θέμα με τις τσίχλες, το μυαλό μου κάνει διάφορα σενάρια, οπως το οτι το 2017, με αφορμη τις τσιχλες μπορει να έκανα υπόσχεση γενικά, να μην λερωνω το γραφείο. Δεν θυμάμαι όμως καμία υπόσχεση εκεινη την εποχή. Απλά, θυμάμαι μια φορα που σκεφτόμουν κάτι ψυχαναγκαστικό σε άλλο χώρο του σπιτιου, το οποίο δεν εχει καμια σχεση με υποσχεσεις και με τσιχλες και γραφειο. Και επειδή, τύγχαινε την περίοδο ΠΡΙΝ παω στο πατρικο σπίτι, να μασαω τσιχλα στην Αθήνα. απλα, το μυαλο μου κατασκευαζει πιθανα σεναρια. επισης, θυμαμαι πολλες φορες που παιζαμε με τους φιλους στον υπολογιστη, στο γραφειο, πολλες φορες ανησυχουσα μην δουν τις τσιχλες. η ανησυχια για τις τσιχλες δεν θυμαμαι ποτε ήταν. Μπορεί να ήταν μονο το 2011. μπορει και το 2011 και το 2012 και το 2013 μαζι κλπ. ΔΕΝ ΘΥΜΑΜΑΙ ποτε σταμάτησα αυτην την κακια συνήθεια. ειναι πολυ πιθανο το 2017, να μην μασούσα καν τσιχλα όταν ήρθα στο πατρικό για ένα διαστημα.

Απλά το μυαλο μου παίρνει μια ψυχαναγκαστική σκέψη που έτυχε να κάνω εκεινη την περίοδο (2017) όταν ήμουν στο πατρικό και έχει πάρει μια, πιθανοτατα πιο παλιά αναμνηση, όπως, το κόλλημα τσίχλας (2011,12,13,14,15?) και εναν παλιο ψυχαναγκασμό που είχα με αφορμη την τσιχλα (το 2011. φοβομουν να ακουμπυσω τα καθαρισμενα σημεια που ειχα κολλησει τσιχλα για ιδψ λογους. συνεχως επλενα τα χερια)

Δηλαδή, νομίζω, ο ψυχαναγκασμος πήρε αυτα τα παλια περιστατικα:

την συνηθεια, 
την ντροπη μην τις δουν οι φιλοι μου, 
το ψυχαναγκαστικο θέμα με το καθαρισμενο σημειο, 

πήρε το εντελως τύχαιο γεγονός να ξεκινάω το μάσημα τσίχλας την περίοδο ΠΡΙΝ παω στο πατρικο (δεν θυμαμαι να μασαγα τσιχλα κατα την περιοδο που ημουν στο πατρικο)
πηρε μια τρομακτικη, ψυχανγκαστικη σκέψη που σκεφτηκα και που την είχα συνδυάσει με τον Θεό (οταν ημουν στο πατρικο το 2017)
πηρε την ΙΣΩΣ, ψυχαναγκαστικη υπόσχεση για να κόψω το κάπνισμα. σαν να μου λεει το ocd "εκανες υπόσχεση για το κάπνισμα, αρα γιατι οχι και για την τσίχλα? και οι 2 κακιες συνηθειες"

και ετσι κατασκευασε ενα σενάριο τρομακτικό και πειστικο. Το θέμα είναι οτι δεν θυμάμαι καμια προσευχη υποσχεσης εκεινη την περίοδο που υποτιθεται μπορει να έγινε καποια (2017) επισης, είχα εναν ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα με τον Θεό, οποτε δεν νομίζω να τολμούσα εκεινη την περίοδο να κανω υπόσχεση. Αλλα απο την άλλη, τότε δεν είχα το ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα με τις υποσχέσεις. και αν ρισκαρα με υπόσχεση και την ξέχασα ευκολα?

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Λυπάμαι πολυ που δεν μπορείς να αντιληφθείς όσα σου λέμε.. :(

----------


## Κύκνος

> γιατι με εκαναν ban για κάποιο διαστημα. για αυτο!


Καλά σου έκαναν αφού δεν σέβεσαι τους κανόνες του φόρουμ και σπαμάρεις ασύστολα!

----------


## Katacunia

Πότε κάτι θα θεωρούσες εσυ κανονικη υπόσχεση?

----------


## Katacunia

Χριστίνα τι θα θεωρουσες κανονικη υποσχεση?

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δεν θεωρώ προσωπικα εγώ ότι μπορώ να κρατήσω καμια υπόσχεση.. Άρα δεν κάνω κιόλας υπόσχεση.. Γιατί είμαστε αδυναμοι άνθρωποι και στις περισσοτερες περιπτωσεις δεν μπορουμε και δεν εχουμε την δυνατότητα να κρατήσουμε υποσχέσεις.. Ο Θεός ξέρει οτι δεν μπορεί ο άνθρωπος να κρατήσει υποσχέσεις ξέρει οτι είμαστε αδυναμοι και δείχνει απέραντη αγάπη και κατανόηση... Αλλιώς δεν θα υπήρχε ανθρώπος πάνω στη γη.

----------


## Katacunia

Γιατί σωνει και καλα σκέφτομαι μια ΥΠΟΤΙΘΕΜΕΝΗ υπόσχεση σχετικα με το γραφείο? Για να επιμενει τοσο πολυ το υποσυνειδητο μου, παει να πει πως κατι υπήρξε. Εκτός και αν μου δινει false alarms για τους λογους που ανέφερα παραπανω.


Η συνήθεια να κάνω μια κακιά συνήθεια, η ντροπή μην δουν τις κολλημένες τσίχλες οι φίλοι μου, η γιαγια που μου έκανε παρατηρηση, το καθαρισμένο σημείο που καμια φορα ακουμπουσα κατα λάθος και για ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους πλενόμουν συνεχεια, η υποσχεση με το κάπνισμα (κακια συνηθεια), όλα αυτά είναι ο λόγος που έχω αυτό το αρνητικό συναίσθημα. και αυτό το αρνητικο συναίσθημα το ocd το μεταφράζει σε πιθανή, υπόσχεση που ξέχασα.

Νομίζω όταν είμαι ήρεμος και το σκέφτομαι, ειμαι λίγο σε φάση "δεν θυμάμαι καμια υπυοσχεση. θυμαμαι απο εκεινη την περίοδο κάποιες ακυρες αναμνησεις αλλα ΟΧΙ υποσχεση, άρα δεν έκανα.

Αν όμως το αναλυσω παρα πολυ, Σαν να αρχίζουν τα υποθετικα σεναρία να μου θυμίζουν κατι? δεν ξερω

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Είναι ψέμα της ιδψ... Δεν μπορουμε να σου το πουμε πιο απλά...

----------


## Katacunia

δεν ξερω τι να πω τωρα : (

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Προσπάθησε να καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι η ασθένεια σου που σου φέρνει τρομακτικά συναισθήματα ότι μήπως ξέχασες υποσχέσεις... Δεν ξέχασες τίποτα... Αληθεια..

----------


## Katacunia

και ολα αυτα ξεκίνησα, επειδη πρόσφατα, που ημουν στο γραφείο θυμόμουν τις κολλημενες τσιχλες και μου ερχόταν ενα αρνητικο συναισθημα "ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ"

εν τω μεταξυ, αν και κατι παλιο η κακια συνηθεια με τις τσιχλες, μου πηρε 3 χρόνια να υποψιαστω οτι μπορει να εκανα υπόσχεση. Πχ περυσι, προπερσι, δεν πηγαινε καν το μυαλο μου εκει.

----------


## Sonia

Θεματοθέτη, και κάποιος π.χ. με σχιζοφρένεια δυσκολεύεται να αντιληφθεί τι είναι αληθινό και τι προϊόν της φαντασίας του. Με τον καιρό οι ασθενείς αν δεν αποταθούν σε ειδικό, παρουσιάζουν ψευδαισθήσεις, παραληρηματικές ιδέες και αφού το ένα φέρνει το άλλο και για να το πω απλά είναι στην κοσμάρα τους, απομονώνονται και δυσκολεύονται να είναι λειτουργικοί και να προσαρμοστούν στο κοινωνικό περιβάλλον.

Το ότι κάποιος βλέπει πράσινα μπλε ανθρωπάκια με 3 μάτια και 7 χέρια και οι αισθήσεις του και το υποσυνείδητό του του υπαγορεύουν ότι όντως τα είδε, δεν σημαίνει ότι τα ανθρωπάκια υπάρχουν. Ζει σε διαστρεβλωμένη δική του πραγματικότητα που του δημιουργεί το άρρωστο μυαλό του.

Αν αποταθεί όμως σε ειδικό, ακολουθήσει τις συμβουλές του, πάρει ότι αγωγή χρειάζεται, συνήθως ζει μια φυσιολογική ζωή χωρίς συμπτώματα, όπως όλος ο κόσμος. Αν αφήσεις κάτι, σε αφήνει και με τον καιρό κάτι απλό γίνεται όλο και πιο πολύπλοκο στην αντιμετώπιση.

Εσύ έχεις τόσο καιρό και λες παράλογα πράγματα τα οποία στο μυαλό σου είναι λογικά και προσπαθούμε να αντικρούσουμε την λογική του παραλόγου. Το ότι η OCD (αν είναι μόνο OCD) δεν έχει τόσο βαρια συμπτώματα όσο άλλες ασθένειες, δεν σημαίνει ότι με τον καιρό δεν επιδεινώνεται και ότι δεν θα σε κάνει μη λειτουργικό ή ότι δεν θα σου δημιουργήσει άλλα προβλήματα όσο την αφήνεις έτσι.

Καταλαβαίνω ότι σου είναι δύσκολο να το συνειδητοποιήσεις και ότι ηχεί άσχημα στα αυτιά σου, αλλά να στο πω απλά χωρίς να είμαι πολιτικώς ορθή ή να χρησιμοποιώ τον όρο με αυστηρά ψυχιατρική έννοια:
Όσο καιρό είσαι εδώ, βλέπω έναν άνθρωπο που βασανίζεται και που μέρα με την μέρα τρελαίνεται όλο και πιο πολύ.

Ζήτα βοήθεια από κάποιον ειδικό χθες, μην το αναβάλεις!

----------


## Katacunia

κανεις εδω;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Ναι.... ....

----------


## Fokaldor

ένα θέμα για όλα. Μου λέει το αρητικο συναισθημα το εξης: Τόσο καιρό αγχωνόσουν για υποσχέσεις αλλά κάπως ηρεμούσες επειδή ευθυνόταν το ocd. Τώρα, σχετικά με το γραφείο, ίσως υπάρχει μια παλιότερη υπόσχεση , 1 χρόνο ΠΡΙΝ ξεκινήσει το ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα με τις υποσχέσεις. Άρα, αγχώσου για κάτι που δεν μπορείς να δικαιολογήσεις τον εαυτό σου. Δηλαδή, δεν μπορείς να τα ρίξεις στο ocd. Το 2017, επειδή αισθανθηκές μικρές τύψεις για τις κακιές συνήθειες, και μιας και περίμενες κατι φιλους, σκέφτηκες ότι ίσως, δουν τις τσιχλες και μιας και είχες κάνει τουλάχιστον 2 υπόσχεσεις το 2015 και το 2016 για να κόψεις την κακιά συνήθεια του καπνίσματος, θεώρησες οτι ειναι καλή ιδέα να το κάνεις και τώρα. Μπορούσες να το σταματήσεις αλλα δεν το έκανες. Πίστευες οτι με την υπόσχεση θα εξασφάλιζες καθαρο γραφείο. Μέσα σε δευτερόλεπτα, έκανες την υπόσχεση. Απλά, επειδη εισαι στο πατρικο λίγες μέρες, συνολικά τον χρόνο, την ξέχασας αμέσως. Ο λόγος που όταν θυμήθηκες τις κολλημενές τσιχλες στο γραφείο (προσφατα) ένιωσες ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα, οφείλεται στο ότι έκανες μια βιαστική υπόθεση που δεν την θυμάσαι αλλά την θυμάται το υποσυνείδητο σου. Σκέφτομαι ότι αποκλείεται το 2017 να τολμούσα να κάνω υπόσχεση γιατί είχε ξεκινήσει ήδη το ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα του φόβου της τιμωρίας από τον Θεό, απλά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, νομίζω, δεν είχε σχεση με υποσχέσεις. Το θέμα με τις υποσχέσεις ξεκίνησε πολύ πιο μετά. Όπως και να έχει, δεν θα τολμούσα να κάνω υπόσχεση εκεινή την περίοδο. Δεν θυμάμαι καν να μασάω τσίχλα. Θυμάμαι μόνο ότι μέρες πριν πάω στο πατρικό, οπού βρίσκεται το συγκεκριμένο γραφείο, έτυχε να μασάω τσίχλα στην Αθήνα. Θύμαμαι αναμνήσεις να μασάω τσίχλα στην Αθήνα για να μην τσιμπολογάω. Θυμάμαι ότι κάποια στιγμή, νομόζω, πήρα την απόφαση να κόψω την τσίχλα και ήμουν ακόμη Αθήνα. Δεν θυμάμαι να μάσησα ποτέ τσίχλα στο πατρικό, που σημαίνει λίγο δύσκολο να έκανα υπόσχεση μιας και δεν υπήρξε ερέθισμα. Γενικά, και στο πατρικό και λίγο πριν παω στο πατρικό, θυμάμαι διάφορες αναμνήσεις και λεπτομέρειες αλλα δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση. Εφόσον, είχα ήδη ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα με τον φόβο της τιμωρίας, δεν θα θυμόμουν μια υπόσχεση;

----------


## Κύκνος

Μπράβο, κράτα αυτό το θέμα για όλα όπως λες και γράφε όσο θέλεις... Εγώ θα σου πω ξανά ότι χρειάζεσαι γιατρό και πιθανώς αγωγή... Έχω κι εγώ θέματα με ψυχαναγκασμούς κι από τότε που παίρνω αγωγή έχω δει μεγάλη βελτίωση! Παλιότερα πριν πάω σε ψυχίατρο υπέφερα όπως εσύ!

----------


## Fokaldor

Πώς όμως μπορώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου για μια υπόσχεση ότι είανι ψυχαναγκαστική όταν αυτη η υποτιθέμεν υπόσχεση δεν εμφανίστηκε σε περίοδο που είχα θέμα με ψυχαναγκαστικές υποσχέσεις.

----------


## Κύκνος

> Πώς όμως μπορώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου για μια υπόσχεση ότι είανι ψυχαναγκαστική όταν αυτη η υποτιθέμεν υπόσχεση δεν εμφανίστηκε σε περίοδο που είχα θέμα με ψυχαναγκαστικές υποσχέσεις.


Δηλαδή δεν σε πείθουν τόσοι άνθρωποι που σου λένε ότι αυτές οι υποσχέσεις είναι απόρροια της ψυχαναγκαστικής διαταραχής; Ίσως όταν εμφανίστηκε η συγκεκριμένη υπόσχεση να είχες θέμα και να μην το κατάλαβες γιατί οι ψυχαναγκασμοί δεν σε άφηναν να σκεφτείς καθαρά! Κι εγώ όταν μου πρωτοεμφανίστηκαν δεν καταλάβαινα τι μου συνέβαινε και μου εξήγησε ο γιατρός!

----------


## Erudiname

Θα σας πω στο ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ τι έγινε:

Το χέρι μου ήταν πολύ λίγο λερωμένο (όχι κατι σεξουαλικο) και κατέληξα ξαφνικα, σαν αντανακλαστικό, να βάλω το λερωμένο χέρι μου κάτω από το γραφείο. Είχα ξεχάσει ότι ήταν λερωμένο. Ευτυχώς, δεν ακούμπησα το κάτω μερος του γραφείου. Το χέρι μου ήταν απλά στον αέρα, πολυ κοντα στην κάτω επιφάνεια του γραφείου. Προσεχτικά, το έβγαλα από εκεί. Ανησυχώ για 2 λόγους

1) Αν ακούμπησα έστω και πολύ λίγο το γραφείο (αν και νομίζω δεν το ακούμπησα καθόλου θα το αισθανόμουν) με αποτέλεσμα να σκουπίστηκε πολυ λίγο το χέρι μου στο θρανίο με αποτέλεσμα να σπασω την υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση σχετικά με το να μην κολλάω τσίχλα ή κάτι άλλο( δεν θελω να πω τι) κάτω από το γραφείο;

2) Το χέρι το έβαλα βιαστικά για άκυρο λόγο. Ανησυχώ μήπως έμοιαζε σαν να το έβαλα για να κολλήσω κάτι που είχα στο χέρι. αν και δεν θα τολμούσα να το κάνω. Είχα ξεχάσει ότι το χέρι μου ήταν λερωμένο. Το έβαλα για άλλο λόγο κάτω από το γραφείο και όχι για να σκουπίσω κάτι.


Ανησυχώ δηλαδή, αν ακούμπησα καταλάθος το γραφείο έτσι όπως εβαλα το χέρι μου, με αποτέλεσμα να σκουπίσω αυτό που είχα στο χέρι μου. και αν δεν το ακούμπησα, ανησυχώ μήπως και μόνο το λερωμένο χέρι κάτω από το γραφείο έσπασε την υποτιθέμεν υπόσχεση.

----------


## Erudiname

Θα σας πω στο ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ τι έγινε:

Το χέρι μου ήταν πολύ λίγο λερωμένο (όχι κατι σεξουαλικο) και κατέληξα ξαφνικα, σαν αντανακλαστικό, να βάλω το λερωμένο χέρι μου κάτω από το γραφείο. Είχα ξεχάσει ότι ήταν λερωμένο. Ευτυχώς, δεν ακούμπησα το κάτω μερος του γραφείου. Το χέρι μου ήταν απλά στον αέρα, πολυ κοντα στην κάτω επιφάνεια του γραφείου. Προσεχτικά, το έβγαλα από εκεί. Ανησυχώ για 2 λόγους

1) Αν ακούμπησα έστω και πολύ λίγο το γραφείο (αν και νομίζω δεν το ακούμπησα καθόλου θα το αισθανόμουν) με αποτέλεσμα να σκουπίστηκε πολυ λίγο το χέρι μου στο θρανίο με αποτέλεσμα να σπασω την υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση σχετικά με το να μην κολλάω τσίχλα ή κάτι άλλο( δεν θελω να πω τι) κάτω από το γραφείο;

2) Το χέρι το έβαλα βιαστικά για άκυρο λόγο. Ανησυχώ μήπως έμοιαζε σαν να το έβαλα για να κολλήσω κάτι που είχα στο χέρι. αν και δεν θα τολμούσα να το κάνω. Είχα ξεχάσει ότι το χέρι μου ήταν λερωμένο. Το έβαλα για άλλο λόγο κάτω από το γραφείο και όχι για να σκουπίσω κάτι.


Ανησυχώ δηλαδή, αν ακούμπησα καταλάθος το γραφείο έτσι όπως εβαλα το χέρι μου, με αποτέλεσμα να σκουπίσω αυτό που είχα στο χέρι μου. και αν δεν το ακούμπησα, ανησυχώ μήπως και μόνο το λερωμένο χέρι κάτω από το γραφείο έσπασε την υποτιθέμεν υπόσχεση.

----------


## nikos2

δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω οτι εισαι τοσο παλαβος. 
δεν το γραφω για να σε μειωσω. ουτε εγω ειμαι και πολυ καλα αλλα για αλλους λογους

----------


## Remedy

το καλοκαιρι τελειωσε. μας ειχες υποσχεθει οτι μετα το καλοκαιρι θα πας στον ψυχιατρο. τι εγινε; πηγες ; θα πας; η θα σπασεις την υποσχεση σου;

----------


## Erudiname

κανεις εδω.;;

----------


## Erudiname

Θα σας πω παράδειγμα περίπου με το δικό μου. Κάποιος που έχει τον έλεγχο των σκέψεων του και είναι χαλαρός, του έρχεται η ιδέα της υπόσχεσης σχετικά με το να μην κολλήσει τίποτα κάτω από το γραφείο του και ενω μπορούσε να την απορρίψει, θεώρησε ότι μια υπόσχεση στο Θεό είναι καλή ιδέα για να εξασφαλίσει ότι σίγουρα δεν θα ξανακάνει την κακιά συνήθεια. Μέσα σε 5 δευτερόλεπτα κάνει την υπόσχεση. 

1) Μπόρει κάποιος να μου αποδείξη ότι αυτή η υπόσχεση είναι ψυχαναγκαστική; 

Αυτός ο τύπος ενώ έχει λερωμένο χέρι για 1 δευτερόλεπτο ξεχνιέται και βάζει το λερωμένο χέρι κατω από το γραφείο χωρίς να έχει σκοπό να το ακουμπήσει. Θυμάται ότι είναι λερωμένο και το βγάζει. Αν σε περίπτωση, 1 πολυ μικρό κομματάκι έφυγε από το χέρι του έτσι όπως το είχε κάτω από το γραφείο και ακούμπησε το γραφείο (το κομματάκι) με το κούνημα του χεριού, μέτραει σαν να λέρωσε το γραφείο; ο τύπος ενω ηταν προσεχτικός με το χέρι, για 1 δευτερόλεπτο ξεχάστηκε και το βαλε κατω απο το γραφείο χωρις να ακουμπήσει το γραφείο αλλά μπορεί ας πουμε ενα πολυ μικρο κομματάκι που ήταν στο χέρι του να κόλλησε για 1 δευτερόλεπτο στο γραφείο επειδή κάπως κούνησε το χέρι του ενω ήταν κάτω από το γραφείο. Δηλαδή, να εκτινάχθηκε στο γραφείο.


2) Πιστεύετε αν εκτινάχθηκε κάτι καταλαθος προς το γραφείο, σπάει την υπόσχεση; Ανησυχώ επειδή ίσως έμοιαζε σαν να το κάνω επίτηδες.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Δυστυχώς δεν καταλαβαίνω τίποτα.. Είναι πολυ δυσκολο κάποιος να αντιληφθεί τι ακριβώς φοβασαι

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Τι πραγματικά φοβάσαι;;

----------


## Erudiname

Φοβάμαι μήπως, όταν έγινε η υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση ζητήθηκε κάποια συγκεκριμένη τιμωρία που δεν θέλω να πω για ψυχαναγκαστικούς λόγους.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Το να πεθανεις;;

----------


## Erudiname

είναι κατι που λογω ψυχαναγκαστικών λόγων δεν θέλω να πω. απλα θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου γιατί χθες όλο αυτο το σκηνικό έγινε επειδή στην αρχή, ανησυχησα μήπως κατα λάθος έπεσε κάτι και κόλλησε κοντα στο γραφείο και επειδη κοιτούσα προσεχτικά για να το επιβεβαιώσω οτι ολα είναι εντάξει, ο πατέρας μου τύχαια νομίζω με έβλεπε ότι κοιτάω το γραφείο από κάτω, και εγώ σαν αντανακλαστικό προσποιήθηκα ότι το ταιριάζω με αποτέλεσμα να βάλω το "λερωμένο" χέρι κάτω από το γραφείο. ΕΥΤΥΧΩΣ δεν το έπιασα, και έκανα την παντομίμα στον αέρα, κάτω από το γραφείο. Ανησυχώ όμως, έτσι όπως κούνησα ελαφρώς το χέρι μου, μήπως πετάχτηκε ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΚΆΤΙ ΠΑΡΟΜΟΙΟ με ένα μικρό ψίχουλο το οποίο εκτινάχθηκε από το χέρι μου και ακούμπησε το γραφείο. Βέβαια με κάποια πειράματα που έκανα αυτό είναι μάλλον αδύνατο να συμβεί. Αν όμως, έτσι οπως τράβηξα το χέρι μου για να το βγάλω από το γραφείο κάπως η επιφάνεινα του κάτω μέρους του γραφείου ακούμπησε το υποτιθέμενο ψίχουλο? αν θυμάμαμι καλά, δεν ένιωσα τίποτα να ακουμπάει το χέρι μου. Αν όμως ή απόσταση ήταν τόση όση χρειαζόταν για να ακουμπήσει το ξύλο στην ψίχα αλλά χωρίς να το νιώσω? επίσης, αν η ψίχα δεν ακούμπησε ποτέ το ξύλο, αλλά απλά, έπεσε στο έδαφος ΚΑΤΩ από το γραφείο? μηπως ακομη και αυτο σπαει την υποτιθέμεν υπόσχεση? ή και μονο που έβαλα το χέρι μου με την "ψιχα" κάτω από το γραφείο, πολύ κοντά στο ξύλο, μηπως και μονο αυτό εσπασε την υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση.

Νευριάζω γιατί αν δεν είχα τοσο εμμονή να επιβεβαίωσω ότι δεν έσπασα την υπόσχεση, δεν θα γινόταν το αντανακλαστικό με το χέρι. Απλά κουράστηκα. Δεν φταίω εγώ που έβαλα το χέρι μου με την "ψιχα" κάτω από το γραφείο. Απλα, εκανα μια υποκρισία στο πατέρα μου, με αυτην την χειρονομία ότι απλά, ισιώνω το γραφείο (χωρις να το ακουμπαω)

Έμοιαζε σαν να πάω να βάλω κάτι αλλά δεν είχα κανέναν σκοπό να βάλω τίποτα κάτω από το γραφείο. Απλά, ξέχασα το χέρι με την ψίχα, και έκανα για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα μια χειρονομία-παντομίμα ότι ταιριάζω το γραφείο χωρις να το ακουμπάω. Και σε αυτήν την παντομίμα, ανησυχώ μήπως, κάποια ψίχα έφυγε προς το γραφείο. Δεν λέω να κόλλησε, αλλά ανησυχώ ακόμη και αν ακούμπησε το ξύλο. Φυσικά, πρόκειται για υπόθεση καθώς είχα ήδη μια ψίχα στο χέρι η οποία παρέμεινε στην θέση της, απλά ανησυχώ αν είχα και ακόμη μία η οποία έπεσε κάτω από το γραφείο.

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Η διάγνωση σου είναι ιδεοψυχαναγκαστικη διαταραχή;

----------


## Χριστίνα900

Πες μου σε παρακαλω για να καταλάβω

----------


## Erudiname

Κάτι τύπου αγχώδης κατάθλιψη με ιδεοψυχαναγκαστική διαταραχή.

----------


## el.gre

Δεν έχεις σωτηρία εσύ μια ζωή θα γράφεις που πήγε η τσίχλα που πήγε το χαρτομάντιλα. Αν ο άλλος δε θέλει να γίνει καλά δεν μπορούν να τον κάνουν ούτε καλά ούτε 1000 γιατροι

----------


## Erudiname

Συγνώμη που το γράφω απλά με βοηθάει. 

Λοιπόν, χθες είχα στο δαχτυλό μου κολλημένο κάτι που ΜΟΙΑΖΕΙ ΜΕ ΨΙΧΟΥΛΟ (δεν θελω να πω ακρβως τι οποτε λεω κατι παρομοιο) Ήθελα να το σκουπίσω/ξεφορτωθώ αλλά όχι στο γραφείο. Εκείνη την στιγμή απλά, απομάκρυνα το χέρι μου από το γραφείο και κοίταγα κάτω από το γραφείο για να δω μήπως καταλάθος, κόλλησα το ίδιο πράμα που είχα στο άλλο χέρι. Κοίταγα προσεχτικά και δεν είδα κάτι. Κοίταγα το γραφείο παγωμένα και αργά με το κεφάλι πολύ κοντά. Άκουγα τον πατέρα μου στην κρεβατοκάμαρα να περπατάει και νομίζω να ρίχνει μερικές ματιές προς τα εδώ. Δεν ήθελα να με βλέπει κολλημένο κάτω από το γραφείο οπότε προσποιήθηκα ότι ταιριάζω το γραφείο. Αυτό, σαν αντανακλαστικό, έφερε το λερωμένο χέρι μου κάτω από το γραφείο. Ευτυχώς, το σώμα μου θυμόταν και δεν ακούμπησε το γραφείο αλλά έκανε την χειρονομία ότι και καλά πιάνω για να ταιριάξω το γραφείο στον αέρα, κάτω από το γραφείο αλλά κοντά στο ξύλο. 

Έκανα την χειρονομία για 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα, περίπου, και θυμήθηκα το "ψίχουλο" Τότε, τράβηξα βιαστηκά το χέρι μου από το γραφείο. Το ψίχουλο ήταν ακόμη στο δαχτυλό μου. Νομίζω, το χέρι μου δεν ακούμπησε καθόλου την επιφάνεια του ξύλου έτσι όπως το τράβηξα. Αλλά ανησυχώ, μήπως η απόσταση μεταξύ "ψίχουλου" και ξύλου ήταν τέτοια που, το ξύλο ακούμπησε ελαφρώς το ψίχουλό χωρίς να το νιώσω. Βέβαια, είναι λίγο απίθανο και μάλλον το "ψίχουλο" θα το ένιωθα ότι ακουμπάει κάπου ή τουλάχιστον, θα έπεφτε στο έδαφος λόγω της κόντρας με το ξύλο.

Ανησυχώ, μήπως έσπασα την υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση με το γραφείο, μόνο και μόνο επειδή μπορεί, κατα λάθος, η βιαστική χειρονομία μου έκανε το "ψίχουλο" να ακουμπήσει στο γραφείο, χωρίς να το νιώσω. Φοβάμαι μήπως το υποτιθέμενο, στιγμιαίο ακούμπισμα του "ψίχουλου" στο γραφείο, μέτρησε σαν να το κολλάω κάτω από το γραφείο με αποτέλεσμα να σπάσει η υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση.

Όλο αυτό το άγχος προέρχεται επειδή, προσπαθώ να πείσω τον εαυτό μου ότι οι ψυχαναγκαστικές υποσχέσεις δεν μέτρανε και ο ψυχαναγκασμός προσπαθεί να με πείσει για μια υπόσχεση που ΔΕΝ ανήκει στην κατηγορία των ψυχαναγκασμών. Για αυτό και λέει για την περίοδο του 2017. Και τότε είχα ψυχαναγκασμό σχετικά με τον Θεό αλλά όχι θέματα με υποσχέσεις. Ανησυχώ, μήπως έκανα το λάθος να κάνω μια βιαστική υπόσχεση για το γραφείο προκειμένου να σταματήσω να κολλάω πράματα από κάτω. Δεν θυμάμαι κάτι τέτοιο. Αυτή η υπόθεση δημιουργήθηκε επειδή κάποιες στιγμές μέσα στους τελευταίους μήνες, είχα ένα αρνητικό συναίσθημα με το γραφείο. Πχ νομίζω, ήθελα να μετακινήσω το γραφείο και για κάποιο λόγο, είπα κάτι τύπου

"καλυτερα να αποφύγω να ακουμπήσω τις κολλημένες τσίχλες" δεν θυμάμαι για ποιο λόγο σκέφτηκα να τις αποφύγω να τις ακουμπησω. 

Ίσως, μια άλλη φορά, είδα τις τσίχλες και μου ήρθε μια σκέψη να τις καθαρίσω και μου ήρθε μια υπόθεση ότι μπορεί να έκανα υπόσχεση να μην τις καθαρίσω. 

ίσως, μια άλλη φορά, μου ήρθε μια σκέψη να κολλήσω την τσίχλα που μασάω, κάτω από το γραφείο οπως έκανα κάποτε, είτε επειδή πάλι βαριόμουν να την πετάξω στην κουζίνα, είτε προσωρίνα, για να κάνω μια τελετουργία που έπρεπε να μην μασάω τσίχλα και αμέσως μου ήρθε ενα στιγμιαίο, χαλαρό αρνητικό συναίσθημα και μια σκέψη τύπου "οχι οχι δεν πρέπει"

Αυτό το ''όχι δεν πρέπει" ήταν αρκετό για να δημιουργήσει όλο αυτό το άγχος. Επίσης, πριν χρόνια, είχα έναν άλλον ψυχαναγκασμό να πλένομαι κάθε φορά που ακουμπούσα κατα λάθος τις κολλημένες τσίχλες. Μπορεί αυτο κυρίως, να ήταν ο λογος (μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα) που μου δημιουργείται αυτό το αρνητικο συναίσθημα. Και λόγω του ψυχαναγκσμού με τις υποσχέσεις, αμέσως, να γίνετια η υπόθεση της υπόσχεσης χωρίς να υπάρχει. 

Εκείνη την περίοδο το 2017, που μου λέει ο ψυχαναγκασμός ότι μπορεί να έκανα υπόσχεση, είχα ήδη ένα ψυχαναγκαστικό θέμα σχετικά με τον Θεό που δεν έχει σχέση με υποσχέσεις. Το θεώρω μάλλον, απίθανο, να τολμούσα να κάνω υπόσχεση για τις τσίχλες και τα "ψίχουλα" με την στεναχώρια που είχα τότε. Επίσης, αν έκανα θα το θυμόμουν. Εδώ θυμάμαι διάφορες σκέψεις, άκυρες και ψυχαναγκαστικές, και από εκείνη την περίοδο, και λίγο πριν. Δεν θυμάμαι καμία υπόσχεση. Άμα φανταστώ τον εαυτό μου να κάνει υπόσχεση, πάλι δεν θυμάμαι τίποτα απλά, το υποσυνείδητό μου, μου λέει "να να να να! θα το θυμηθείς, κάτι θυμάσαι"

Μπορεί αυτό να το λέει επειδή έχω ιστορικό με το γραφείο και τις τσίχλες (τα ανέφερα παραπάνω) οπότε αν σε αυτό προσθέσω την υπόσχεση, είναι λογικό το υποσυνείδητο να μου λέει ότι κάτι σαν να πάω να θυμηθώ. Αφού θυμάται όλο το ιστορικό που δεν έχει σχέση με υπόσχεση.

Θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου γιατί χθες ήμουν προσεχτικός με τα "ψίχουλα" ωστε να μην κάνω κάτι που μπορεί να σπάσει την υποτιθέμενη υπόσχεση, και ξαφνικά, ξεχάστηκα στιγμιαία και έβαλα το χέρι κάτω από το γραφείο (δεν το ακούμπησα) και μπορεί έτσι, όπως το έβαζα/έκανα την χειρονομία/το έβγαζα, να ακούμπησε "το ψίχουλο" στο ξύλο τόσο όσο που δεν το ένιωσα. Νευριάζω γιατί αυτή η χειρονομία έγινε επειδή κοίταγα προσεχτικά κάτω από το γραφείο με αποτέλεσμα να με δει μάλλον, ο πατέρας μου και εγώ να προσποιηθώ ότι ταιριάζω το γραφείο.

Αν δεν ήμουν τόσο εμμονικός με αυτό το θέμα εκείνη την στιγμή, δεν θα κοίταγα κάτω από το γραφείο τόσο πολύ και έτσι, δεν θα με έβλεπε ο πατέρας μου, και έτσι δεν θα έκανα αυτήν την χειρονομία και έτσι δεν θα ανησυχούσα ότι μπορεί το "ψίχουλο" να ακούμπησε το γραφείο και ότι αυτό μπορεί να μετρήσε σαν να το κόλλησα.

----------


## Erudinam

Πέρυσι, ο ψυχαναγκασμός με ανάγκασε να γυρίσω σπίτι για να πάρω κάτι σακούλες μe σκουπίδια για να πετάξω. Νομίζω, όταν μπήκα σπίτι και πήγα στην κουζίνα όπου ήταν οι σακούλες, παρατήρησα και άλλα πράματα που ήταν για πέταμα και τα έβαλα και αυτά στις σακούλες. Έπειτα, πήρα τις σακούλες έξω και τις πέταξα. Αν όμως, οι σακούλες περιείχαν χαρτοπετσέτες που είτε μπορεί να ήταν μέσα στις σακούλες, είτε μπορεί να τις έβαλα μετα μαζί με τα άλλα πράματα που πρόσθεσα για πέταμα:

Ανησυχώ για την υπόσχεση σχετικά με το να μην γυρίσω σπίτι για να πάρω τις χαρτοπετσέτες. Όταν προσπάθησα να κάνω την υπόσχεση, νομίζω προσπάθησα να είμαι συγκεκριμένος για να μην την σπάσω κατα λάθος. Όταν έλέγα για την επιστροφή στο σπίτι, εικονοποιούσα στο μυαλό μια συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή επιστροφής, από το σημείο που βρισκόμουν μέχρι την πολυκατοικία. Βέβαια, δεν είπα ποτέ για πόσο μετράει η υπόσχεση ή για το αν ήταν μόνο για το συγκεκριμένο διαμέρισμα. Απλά, θυμάμαι οτί εικονοποίησα την διαδρομή για να είμαι συγκεκριμένος χωρίς όμως να πω ή να νοήσω ξεκάθαρα αν η υπόσχεση είναι μόνο για εκείνη την στιγμή και για εκείνη την διαδρομή και για εκείνο το διαμέρισμα που έμενα τότε. Δεν ξέρω αν η υπόσχεση ήταν για πάντα ή όχι. Όταν γύρισα για να πάρω τις σακούλες, μπορεί να έπιασα χαρτοπετσέτες για να τις βάλω στις σακούλες σκουπιδιών μαζί με άλλα σκουπίδια για να τα πετάξω. Πιστεύετε έσπασα την υπόσχεση σε περίπτωση που υπήρχαν χαρτοπετσέτες στα σκουπίδια;

Η υπόσχεση μπορεί να ήταν σχετικά με το να μην γυρίσω σπίτι (εικονοποίω την συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή από το σημείο που ήμουν) για να πάρω χαρτοπετσέτες. Ενώ εγώ γύρισα σπίτι (άλλο διαμέρισμα γιατί έχω μετακομίσει) για να πάρω τις σακούλες με τα σκουπίδια οι οποίες μπορεί να είχαν χαρτοπετσέτες. Απλά ανησυχώ γιατί όταν μπήκα μέσα για να πάρω τις σακούλες, είδα και άλλα πράματα που ήταν για πέταμα. Οπότε έβαλα και αυτά στις σακούλες. Μπορεί ένα από αυτά να ήταν χαρτοπετσέτες και μπορεί το χέρι μου να ήρθε απευθείας σε επαφή με αυτές. Η υπόσχεση μπορεί να σχηματίστηκε κάπως έτσι:

Κάποιος κάνει υπόσχεση να μην γυρίσει σπίτι (εικονοποιεί συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή) για να πάρει χαρτοπετσέτες. Οι χαρτοπετσέτες τότε ήταν μάρκα από μάρκετ. δεν θυμάμαι αν ήμουν συγκεκριμένος για αυτές τις χαρτοπετσέτες. αν υπήρχαν χαρτοπετσέτες στα σκουπίδια θα ήταν από ντελιβερι.

Anyway, πιστεύετε οτι η εικονοποιήση της διαδρομής σημαίνει απαραίτητα ότι η υπόσχεση ήταν μόνο για εκείνο το σπίτι, χωρίς να το πω με λόγια; Αν και νομίζω, ουτε στο νου μου το είχα ξεκάθαρο για ποιό λόγο εικονοποιώ την συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή. Απλά ήθελα γενικα και αόριστα να είμαι συγκεκριμένος. Ο σκοπός της επιστροφής παίζει ρόλο; Εννοώ άλλος είναι ο σκόπος για τις χαρτοπετσέτες και άλλός είναι ο σκοπός για τα σκουπίδια. Δεν ξέρω. Θέλω συγκεκριμένα την γνώμη σας ΜΟΝΟ για αυτό που ρωτάω και όχι για ιατρούς.

Aπλά, δεν ξέρω όταν εικονοποίησα συγκεκριμένα την διαδρομή, αν το έκανα για να είμαι συγκεκριμένος για την τοποθεσία ή αν το έκανα μόνο και μόνο για να μην κάνω κάποιο λάθος με τα λόγια μου.

----------


## Sonia

Ρε 'συ Erudinam γνώμη πάνω σε τι να σου πούμε; Αυτά που λες είναι εντελώς παράλογα πράγματα. Μπορεί στο μυαλό σου να έχεις φιάξει ένα σύστημα αξιών/ιδεών πάνω σε παρανοϊκές ιδέες, αλλά εμείς οι υπόλοιποι πως να σου απαντήσουμε σε πράγματα που δεν βγάζουν νόημα; 
Ακόμα και εσύ ο ίδιος έχεις μία συλλογιστική με ένα σωρό κενά, αν μέτρησε μια υπόσχεση που ήταν ή μπορεί να μην ήταν υπόσχεση, αν την έσπασες ή δεν την έσπασες την υπόσχεση και σε ποιόν και που να ξέρουμε πως τα μετράει αυτός ο κάποιος που δεν ξέρουμε καν ποιος είναι, δεν ξέρεις καν εσύ ο ίδιος που πιστεύεις ή δεν πιστεύεις καν την ύπαρξή του ξέρω κι εγώ ποιου στον οποίο κάνεις υποσχέσεις...

Αυτό που σε βασανίζει δεν νομίζω ότι είναι καν απλή ΙΔΨ, το έχεις πάει σε άλλο επίπεδο. Γιατί δεν θες να βοηθήσεις τον εαυτό σου;

----------


## Erudinam

ίσως να ζητήσω βοήθεια κάποια στιγμή με ιατρό. Τώρα όμως, αυτές οι σκέψεις μου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα και ψάχνω μια ανακούφιση. Αυτό που ζητάω είναι να γίνετε δικηγόρος και με βάση τα στοιχεία που έδωσα να μου πείτε αν θα θεωρούσατε την υπόσχεση σπασμένη. Δηλαδή, κάποιος

κάνει υπόσχεση να μην γυρίσει σπίτι του για να πάρει χαρτοπετσέτες. όταν κάνει την υπόσχεση, προσπαθεί να είναι συγκεκριμένος για να μην κάνει κάποιο λάθος. Στο "να μην γυρίσει" εικονοποιεί στο μυαλό του μια συγκεκριμένη διαδρομή από το σημείο που βρισκόταν που πάει στην πολυκατοικία. Το εικονοποίησε για να μην κάνει κάποιο λάθος στα λόγια του και χωρίς να έχει κίνητρο να κάνει την υπόσχεση να μετρήσει ΜΟΝΟ για εκείνο το διαμέρισμα που έμενε τότε. Επίσης, στα λόγια του προσπαθούσε να είναι πολυ συγκεκριμένος. Να πω ότι οι χαρτοπετσέτες ήταν από σουπερ μαρκετ.

Ο ίδιος, γύρισε σπίτι (σε άλλο γιατι μετακόμισε) για να πάρει σακούλες με σκουπίδια. Αφού γύρισε σπίτι προσέθεσε και άλλα πράματα τα οποία μάλλον, δεν είχε εξαρχης κατα νου να τα βάλει. Μπορεί ένα από αυτά που πρόσθεσε στις σακούλες να ήταν χαρτοπετσέτες από delivery. 

Πώς μπορούμε να ξέρουμε αν η υπόσχεση μέτρησε (αν μετρησε) μόνο για το παλιό διαμέρισμα και για τις συγκεκριμένες χαρτοπετσέτες που ήταν από μάρκετ. Υπενθυμίζω ότι ο τύπος όταν γύρισε για τις σακούλες δεν είχε τίποτα στο μυαλό του για χαρτοπετσέτες. Δηλαδ, δεm υπήρχε κίνητρο για χαρτοπετσέτα. Μπορείτε να μου κάνετε τον δικηγόρο και να μου δώσετε λίγη επιβεβαίωση;

Ανησυχώ γιατί κάτι κοινό που έχουν και τα 2 είναι η τελετουργία και αυτό είναι ο λόγος που νευριάζω με τον εαυτό μου.

Εκείνο το βράδυ το ocd, ίσως, μου έλεγε:
ocd: Γύρνα σπίτι για να πάρεις ΑΛΛΕΣ χαρτοπετσέτες.

Mε αφορμή αυτό, προσπάθησα να κάνω την υπόσχεση. Συγκεκριμένα, η υπόσχεση μπορεί να διατυπώθηκε κάπως έτσι:

Ο τύπος κάνει υπόσχεση σχετικά με το να μην γυρίσει σπίτι σπίτι (εικονοποιώντας την διαδρομή) μόνο και μόνο, για να πάρει ΑΛΛΕΣ χαρτοπετσέτες.

Το "άλλες" ίσως να επηρεάζει την υπόσχεση αλλά δεν θυμάμαι αν το είπα ή όχι.

----------


## Sonia

Αυτές οι σκέψεις σου δημιουργούν πρόβλημα, αλλά δεν θα δεις ποτέ ανακούφιση όπως το πας. Διότι τόσο καιρό μόλις απαντάει κάποιος κάτι καθησυχαστικό είσαι και πάλι όλο αμφιβολίες. Αλλά κι αν ανακουφίζεσαι για ελάχιστο χρόνο, το μυαλό σου γεννάει αμέσως μία καινούρια σκέψη που σε βασανίζει πάλι από την αρχή.

----------


## Erudinam

το ξέρω. Θέλω να ηρεμήσω πάλι.

Αυτο με τις σακούλες σκουπιδιών έγινε πέρυσι και κάπως κατάφερα να με ηρεμήσω. Το ξαναθυμήθηκε προχθες και άρχισα πάλι να ανησυχώ.

----------


## Zetorraius

Το ocd μου έλεγε να γυρίσεις στο σπίτι για να πάρεις άλλες χαρτοπετσέτες. Προκειμένου να μην το κάνω, προσπάθησα να κάνω υπόσχεση ωστε να εμποδίσω τον εαυτό μου να κάνει την τελετουργία. Μπορεί η υπόσχεση να ήταν σχετικά με το ότι δεν πρέπει να γυρίσω σπίτι για να πάρω χαρτοπετσέτες. Μπορεί όμως και να ήταν ότι δεν πρέπει να γυρίσω σπίτι ΜΟΝΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ για να πάρω ΆΛΛΕΣ χαρτοπετσέτες. Αν ήταν το δεύτερο, σημαίνει ότι δεν την έσπασα σίγουρα αλλά δεν θυμάμαι. Πάντως οι λέξεις "μόνο και μόνο" τις έχω συνδυάσει με την υπόσχεση που σημαίνει ότι μάλλον ειπώθηκαν. Εκτός και αν αργότερα, όταν ανέλυα το πρόβλημα μου, τις πρόσθεσα. Αλλά ακόμη και αν δεν τις είπα, δεν σημαίνει ότι αυτόματα ειπώθηκαν; Απλά, ανησυχώ γιατί είχα πει στο Θεό, ότι θα εννοήσω μια υπόσχεση αν κάνω το σταυρό μου 3 φορές. Βέβαια, τότε σταμάτησα την δεύτερη φορά και νομίζω Του είπα ότι δεν τα εννοώ και ότι τα κάνω για να κάνω το ocd να με αφήσει ήσυχο.

----------


## OcdGuy

Το 2007 είχα διάφορους ψυχαναγκασμούς με το φαγητό μου, επειδή φοβόμουν μήπως, η γιαγιά ή ο αδερφός μου, βάζουν φάρμακα στο φαγητό μου. Σταμάτησα, νομίζω, να έχω αυτές τις σκέψεις αλλά επανήλθαν το 2011 και κράτησαν, νομίζω, περίπου, μέχρι το 2017 ή 2018. Δεν ήταν πάντα συνεχόμενο. Απλά ερχόταν και έφευγαν ανα περίοδο σε αυτά τα χρόνια. Μια μέρα απλά σταμάτησα. Επειδή μάλλον είχαν αντικατασταθεί με κάτι άλλο.

Σήμερα, είχα αφήσει το τοστ στην κουζίνα και ο αδερφός μου είπε κάτι νευριασμένα και αυτό ξύπνησε τον παλιό φόβο. Ανησχύχησα μήπως έβαλε φάρμακα στο τόστ. Ήμουν σε δίλημμα. Ο ένας ψυχαναγκασμός μου έλεγε να του ρίξω μια ματιά μέσα πριν το φάω, και ο άλλος μου έλεγε να μην το κάνω γιατί μπορεί στο παρελθόν να έκανα μια υπόσχεση στον Χριστιανικό Θεό προκειμένου να εξαναγκάσω τον εαυτό μου να σταματήσει να το κάνει. Φοβάμαι μήπως, ζητήθηκε και κάποια τιμωρία για να εξασφαλίσω ότι δεν θα ξανακάνω αυτές τις τελετουργίες. 

Επειδή ήταν μια υπόθεση, το αγνόησα και έριξα μια ματιά μέσα στο τοστ. Ήταν οκ. Άρχισα να θυμώνω με τον εαυτό μου και να ανησυχώ. Ίσως θα έπρεπε να αναλύσω την κατάσταση καλύτερα και να το φάω χωρίς έλεγχο. Δεν θυμάμαι να έκανα υπόσχεση αλλά το ότι είχα αυτούς τους ψυχαναγκασμούς για αρκετά χρόνια και ότι κάποια μέρα σταμάτησα, δεν είναι απίθανο να έγινε κάποια υπόσχεση. Δεν μπορώ να θυμηθώ. Απλά, ίσως, αν το επεξεργαζόμουν καλύτερα να μην ήλεγχα το τοστ. Αλλά απλά, επειδή θεώρησα ότι η υπόσχεση είναι απλά, μια υπόθεση του ψυχαναγκασμού, το ήλεγξα.

----------


## OcdGuy

θελω να μου απαντήσετε!

----------


## OcdGuy

ΟΛΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ

----------

